# King Of Fighter XIII console port release date confrimed [PS3/Xbox360]



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2011)

SNK Playmore confirmed that the PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 console versions is in the works and will be released in 2011 in Japan.[6] Atlus also confirmed that they will publish the game during the Fall 2011 season in the North American regions.

more accurately, October 25.. but the delayed before, they can delay again.. 



i am disappoint on how this game/franchise doesn't get any love here 

its probably cuz of SNK's poor marketing and how they're scared shitless of Capcom's Street Fighter.. 

i didn't even play it yet, since we don't have enough arcades around here..




note: searched for the thread, didn't find it for some reason


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 15, 2011)

Well who cares, i'm getting it, hopefully it won't be the failure that 12 was


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm getting it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well who cares, i'm getting it, hopefully it won't be the failure that 12 was



so far, it doesn't sound that way.. there's some balance issues i hear.. but they had well over a year for this.. so no excuses.. 

we're getting back EX moves.. which in my case changes my playing style dramatically.. 

there's also a hyper drive mode, where you can triple cancel and have some form of ultra..

am pretty excited..


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 15, 2011)

I stopped playing at 2003

Anyways my fav fighting game series.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2011)

you missed maximum impact.. that shit was fun


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 15, 2011)

Is there a way to emulate the atomiswave shit??


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2011)

not sure.. not very knowledgeable with emulators.. good google search should be a good start though..


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 15, 2011)

My PC can run with medium effort Crysis 2 so I guess it should be no prob.

I asked cause I tried a ton of times to emulate atomiswave but only a handful of games worked.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2011)

i don't want to be even more pissed having to play a laggy version of the game(really stinky PC).. gonna wait till october with hopefully exclusive console characters.. 

they have to compensate for the damn long wait 

i want geese


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 15, 2011)

I WANT MY YAMAZAKI!!!!!!!! I played the game on my nephews hightech desktop and this game is really something else. Only complaint that I have is that it is pretty easy to do good damage in this game. I've been watching matches since it came out in the arcades and following dreamcancel forums so I had that to my adventage. But still, once you have your cancel bars and super bar full. Pretty much every character is a beast. K' is my favorite character for obvious reasons. That guy can almost link into anything. 
Anyway, I really hope the console release will get exclusive characters. Chances are low though.

IMO this is the best fighting game out right now. But then again, I hate the turtlefest that is SFIV and MvC is only fun for so long. And Blazblue.. well it's okay that's all. Haven't played lolifighterIII.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 15, 2011)

K' damn it.

And Terry's Engrish.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 15, 2011)

It took them too long. I wonder if anyone will even buy it in the US? I know i will. I've been trying to support KOF since its one of my favorite fighting game series ever since i was a child. Its a shame to see how much SNK has fallen in the game market and how hard it is for them to set up a decent online for the console release. I heard that they're running really low on staff, that's why its taking so long to release the home version and if this game bombs that it will be the last KOF game ever.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> I WANT MY YAMAZAKI!!!!!!!!


according to the snk wiki, he's there in the background in the london stage.. so there's a possibility.. 



> I played the game on my nephews hightech desktop and this game is really something else. Only complaint that I have is that it is pretty easy to do good damage in this game.


i wouldn't complain about that though 
since i like MVC and all.. 



> I've been watching matches since it came out in the arcades and following dreamcancel forums so I had that to my adventage. But still, once you have your cancel bars and super bar full. Pretty much every character is a beast.
> 
> 
> K' is my favorite character for obvious reasons. That guy can almost link into anything.


you're getting my super hyped 



> Anyway, I really hope the console release will get exclusive characters. Chances are low though.


they should.. i wonder if we'll ever see krauser again 



> IMO this is the best fighting game out right now. But then again, I hate the turtlefest that is SFIV and MvC is only fun for so long. And Blazblue.. well it's okay that's all. Haven't played lolifighterIII.



i actually wanna try arcana heart 3.. heard a lot of good stuff about it.. 

EDIT: can you try King out for me? 




S.A.F said:


> It took them too long. I wonder if anyone will even buy it in the US? I know i will. I've been trying to support KOF since its one of my favorite fighting game series ever since i was a child. Its a shame to see how much SNK has fallen in the game market and how hard it is for them to set up a decent online for the console release. I heard that they're running really low on staff, that's why its taking so long to release the home version and if this game bombs that it will be the last KOF game ever.



shit we need this series going, everyone should buy two copies, one for himself and the other as a gift to introduce people to the series..

i just can't for the life me understand how is this getting any less attention than street fighter.. even if SF is "superior" its not by that much.. imo KOF was always more fun..


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 16, 2011)

SNK fighters have always been more underground fighters. Don't ask me why. I've always enjoyed the more offensive style of KOF over the more tactical and defensive style of SF. Though my favorite game still remains the REAL BOUT series and Garou. 

I'll give King a go tonight. I'm not too familiar with her combo's, so I might have to cheat and check some of her moves out at dreamcancel forums.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 16, 2011)

I want to try it, but, I donno if I'm mexican enough.

edit: is Rock going to be in the game? I'd buy it if it has Rock.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't think so. Nobody knows if there's going to be extra's or not. He's not in the Arcade release. Just DL it already bbq. Aren't you sick yet of lolicon fighter


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 16, 2011)

Actually I can't get off the game.

I want to practice CS2 and Dive-kick edition.. but.. everytime I try to mess with shit I get bored and boot up dat Arcana.

Not sure if my laptop will handle it though.. It's pretty buff, so I'll give it a try when I get back from work.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah, me too. Everytime I start up SSFIV I get bored really fast. Same with MvC3. This has become my new play thing.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I want to try it, but, I donno if I'm mexican enough.



oh yoooou! 

Just play it! You'll enjoy it a LOT more than you enjoy Super Snore Fighter 4 and MVC: X-factor 3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2011)

yeah KOF was always fun.. i think i played KOF way more than street fighter(including the alpha and EX series)..

btw, which laptop do you have Haohmaru? 

i dunno, might steal my sister's laptop tonight to check it out..


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2011)

Khris said:


> according to the snk wiki, he's there in the background in the london stage.. so there's a possibility..
> 
> 
> i wouldn't complain about that though
> ...



Shiiiit SNK also needs to make an effort. I know they're low on staff but they need to go for broke. Take the biggest risk ever by spending the rest of their money marketing the shit out of this game in and outside of Japan. Tell me that won't get people interested in this game. 

Have commericals and ads hyping up the game showing why its the superior choice for a fighting game to SF, BB, Tekken etc and show why. Hell don't even be serious half the time and just make up some shit just like tons of old game commercials used to do. 

Marketing is the key here and if SNK doesn't put in any effort toward it you can be sure this will be the current KOF game not just for the next 5 or 7 years but forever.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Shiiiit SNK also needs to make an effort. I know they're low on staff but they need to go for broke. Take the biggest risk ever by spending the rest of their money marketing the shit out of this game in and outside of Japan. Tell me that won't get people interested in this game.
> 
> Have commericals and ads hyping up the game showing why its the superior choice for a fighting game to SF, BB, Tekken etc and show why. Hell don't even be serious half the time and just make up some shit just like tons of old game commercials used to do.
> 
> Marketing is the key here and if SNK doesn't put in any effort toward it you can be sure this will be the current KOF game not just for the next 5 or 7 years but forever.



i agree, they could even go for fan favorites for their console exclusives.. as i said before, they're really scared of SF, they even waited till AE came out to confirm the release date.. i just don't understand it, when i first saw XII i knew it had potential.. the sprites looked fantastic, and gameplay looked smooth and fast-paced.. they just had to ruin it with that block super thingy and a weak roster.. i waited for XIII, i realized if it was done right, it could easily blow SFIV out of the water.. and they had to do this shit.. really hope this sells well, i can't for the life of me witness this franchise's demise.. 

not to mention having Capcom(2D) and Namco(3D) monopolize this genre..


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 16, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> oh yoooou!
> 
> Just play it! You'll enjoy it a LOT more than you enjoy Super Snore Fighter 4 and MVC: X-factor 3.



Meh. If KoF realyl wants my attention, it needs to be more fun than Arcana.


S.A.F said:


> Shiiiit SNK also needs to make an effort. I know they're low on staff but they need to go for broke. Take the biggest risk ever by spending the rest of their money marketing the shit out of this game in and outside of Japan. Tell me that won't get people interested in this game.
> 
> Have commericals and ads hyping up the game showing why its the superior choice for a fighting game to SF, BB, Tekken etc and show why. Hell don't even be serious half the time and just make up some shit just like tons of old game commercials used to do.
> 
> Marketing is the key here and if SNK doesn't put in any effort toward it you can be sure this will be the current KOF game not just for the next 5 or 7 years but forever.


I can tell you one thing, about this is wrong. Down-playing it's comp. Never down-play another series to attempt to attract players.. It will only cause drama, and make fans of those other fighters mad at the KoF series/SNKP.

Also, IMHO, they should mainly target the SF4 crowd, and to an extent MK9 players. MK9 been getting shit thrown at for having a lot of glitchy problems and AE's release has put off a lot of SF4 players, OG and newschool alike.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 16, 2011)

That's because you can drive cancel. Pretty much every move is canceble. Damn some characters are soo easy to use. K' in max mode is fucking beast. 

My laptop sucks. it runs at like 8 fps lol. Though my nephews PC is beast. Runs perfect. 
I tried King... not so good with her. She's not that fun to play with imo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2011)

yeah, gonna need to find a good enough computer till third strike comes around.. MVC3 is good and all, but i need something new.. MK9 wasn't that great.. 

drive cancelling looks to be the game maker.. so your either pressure or get murdered? i like.. 

yeah, i am not surprised with king, i am the only one that i know of that plays with her.. 

will have to judge by myself.. 

thanx for everything.. 


+reps


----------



## VioNi (Jun 16, 2011)

I loved playing Maximum Impact. Athena and Leona were two of my mains. Soiree was alright too. 

I'll probably get this one. I like this series. Lots of characters is always a plus in my book.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> No problem. I'm looking forward to 3rd strike as well.


yeah.. 3rd strike is something i am looking forward to cuz i didn't play it much, and it was probably my second favorite street fighter after alpha 3..



> As for King. Well it really depends on how good you are with her. In this game everyone has combo's that do great damage. It's just that some characters have really good normals that can chain into specials. Like K' crouching B. Very fast and easy to combo into. Same with Kyo and Kula.



wait you mean his crouching heavy kick can chain into specials? damn it.. thats beastly 

what about juggling though? what does kyo's Oniyaki(shoryuken) chain into? 

if thats the case, i am ready to have a kyo/k'/??? team..


EDIT: wow, that site will be mega-helpful for when this game comes out..


EDIT 2:-



> both versions can be drive/super canceled on the first hit



i see where this is going 
October can't come any sooner..

we just need good online mode and a few extra chars


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 16, 2011)

I thought B was light kick?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2011)

i am not sure either.. but most games have those, so its not very special.. thats why i thought it was heavy... or maybe unless k's light kick does good damage and have good range!!?!


EDIT: ran the game again.. looks like the latter was right, crouch light kick has good range and chain into specials very easily, and those can be chained to ex moves, and those can be canceled into other ex moves, and those can be canceled into supers  

now i understand what Haohmaru said when talking about easy damage..


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 16, 2011)

A=light punch B=light kick C=Strong Punch D=Strong kick. Has been the same with pretty much every SNK fighter out there. Sometimes C changes to Strong attack and D to special button, but usually it's the same. 

Now you know what I mean by easy damage, you should try some combo's out. I was happy and sad at the same time when I was doing major combo's today at my nephews. I was like damn these combo's are easy to do. I was doing 35-50% combo's pretty much all the time and when I have the drive & max meter running I can do 50-70& easily. 100% combo's aren't even that hard to do either. Thanks to all the videos I've seen from matches and combovideos. Stealing combo's is fun  though coming up with your own combo's is even more fun. There are really a lot of ways to combo in this game. It's essential you know which move can drive cancel into what. 
Console version can't come fast enough. Damn I can't wait.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 16, 2011)

Fucking finally.

I know I will be using K Dash and Iori, that's for sure.


----------



## Helix (Jun 16, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Everything you need to know



Thanks, that'll help.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 16, 2011)

i just played it...i need to change my drawls....kinda creamed myself.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 16, 2011)

Definitely been tracking this game for a while and plan to get it, I'm excited to rock my Fatal Fury crew.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2011)

Did they fix the infinite glitch?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 17, 2011)

cool game but i think I will always prefer the older ones.

Well, from 96 to 2000.

Igniz almost killed the saga to me. One thing is a challenge, another is a demi-god in ma fighting game.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 17, 2011)

Who is tops in this game.

If I decide to play it, I'm just gonna run Andy + 2 top tiers.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 17, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> A=light punch B=light kick C=Strong Punch D=Strong kick. Has been the same with pretty much every SNK fighter out there. Sometimes C changes to Strong attack and D to special button, but usually it's the same.
> 
> Now you know what I mean by easy damage, you should try some combo's out. I was happy and sad at the same time when I was doing major combo's today at my nephews. I was like damn these combo's are easy to do. I was doing 35-50% combo's pretty much all the time and when I have the drive & max meter running I can do 50-70& easily. 100% combo's aren't even that hard to do either. Thanks to all the videos I've seen from matches and combovideos. Stealing combo's is fun  though coming up with your own combo's is even more fun. There are really a lot of ways to combo in this game. It's essential you know which move can drive cancel into what.
> Console version can't come fast enough. Damn I can't wait.



i don't think i can.. slow PC + keyboard are stopping me from really playing the game 

i am not sure exactly how much damage it did, but i did one K' combo that did remove a pretty good margin of HP.. 

but yeah.. i can't wait for the console version as well.. they should bring back the mission mode from XI.. i really had fun playing that.. 





bbq sauce said:


> Who is tops in this game.
> 
> If I decide to play it, I'm just gonna run Andy + 2 top tiers.



ask Haohmaru, he already said that K' is top tier.. from vids, i am thinking robert..

and Takuma's moveset looks sweet..

including guys like kyo,kim,terry, and joe..


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 17, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Who is tops in this game.
> 
> If I decide to play it, I'm just gonna run Andy + 2 top tiers.


K' and Kula are top tier. Raiden is a beast as well, just because he has that flying kick charge move that does like 35-40% damage when hit. You can hold both punch and kick. You need to hold them for like 10-15 sec. So you can do 2 charges. Follow it up with his special dragon punch and another move the opponent is dead. 

You should check dreamcancel for a tierlist. But from what I've seen in matches K', Kula, Shen were really dangerous. 



S.A.F said:


> Did they fix the infinite glitch?


Yep. Mature, Joe infinite is no more. 

But tbh you really don't need infinites. Onceyou have the drive meter full and go into max mode you can do really damaging combo's. That do 80% damage easy.

@Khris, Yeah lol. I tried playing the game on my laptop and it runs so slow that it's really hard to do combo's. I need to upgrade my desktop, so I don't need to go to my nephew to play this game lol. 
Takuma is a really offensive character now. His guard crush move is awesome.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 17, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Who is tops in this game.
> 
> If I decide to play it, I'm just gonna run Andy + 2 top tiers.



K', Iori, Kyo, Elizabeth, Raiden and Duo Lon are God tier

I'm just gonna have to play Iori + 2 guys. Since Iori is badass, flames or not.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 17, 2011)

How can I use my Fightstick on this game? I haven't played a fighter with a keyboard in 17 years....>.>

Yes, my fightstick already works with my laptop, I know cause I tried it with other games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 17, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> How can I use my Fightstick on this game? I haven't played a fighter with a keyboard in 17 years....>.>
> 
> Yes, my fightstick already works with my laptop, I know cause I tried it with other games.



good question.. i read in the read me about something called xpadder or something.. not sure how to use though.. 




Haohmaru said:


> @Khris, Yeah lol. I tried playing the game on my laptop and it runs so slow that it's really hard to do combo's. I need to upgrade my desktop, so I don't need to go to my nephew to play this game lol.
> Takuma is a really offensive character now. His guard crush move is awesome.



yeah.. he can zone and pressure pretty well..

i looked into some of his stuff.. i might main him..





needs good PC now


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> K' and Kula are top tier. Raiden is a beast as well, just because he has that flying kick charge move that does like 35-40% damage when hit. You can hold both punch and kick. You need to hold them for like 10-15 sec. So you can do 2 charges. Follow it up with his special dragon punch and another move the opponent is dead.
> 
> You should check dreamcancel for a tierlist. But from what I've seen in matches K', Kula, Shen were really dangerous.
> 
> ...



Glad they fixed that. It didn't look like there was any way for you to get out of the loop. So both chars were probably going to get tourney banned. 

I don't know who i'd main in this game. I always play Joe, Yamazaki or Yuri. But i might try some new people this time since i've been using them as my mains for like almost 10 years.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 17, 2011)

@Khris...Okay it I got it to work, and it works perfectly. 

If it works with my Hori Fightstick 3, it should practically work with anything. lol 

I need to play this on my better computer though, it lags like hell.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 17, 2011)

K', Kyo, and Terry for my first team.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 17, 2011)

so we're gonna have a bunch of K' going wild in online matches? 

i haven't seen all of the Neomax supers.. i dunno if i should 

for those who're playing the game, give me some Mai and Yuri details pl0x


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey, I been an K fan all the way since 99.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 17, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> K', Iori, Kyo, Elizabeth, Raiden and Duo Lon are God tier
> 
> I'm just gonna have to play Iori + 2 guys. Since Iori is badass, flames or not.


You sure about Kula not being on there? Raiden is only god tier because of that rediculous charge kick. If it wasn't for that he'd be middle tier. I totally forgot about Elizabeth. Her counters and air juggles are really good. Together with her super that catches you out of the air she's a really sneaky player. She has a good counter as well. 
How is Iori high tier though? He's not that good in this game. I thought he was middle tier. Not even high tier.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 17, 2011)

Iori is middle tier for from my point of view....he was a lot better when he had flames.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't think half of u understand the concept of tiers.

Anyways K' and Raiden are the S tier

Kula, Andy, Shen, Elizabeth, Takuma, Kyo round out A. 

Duo Lon is not god lol. He has to work hard as hell but once in he can get some nice strings of resets goin. Its once this starts that he gets scary

Everyone else beast in their own way. Yuri in particular I feel is like the Cammy of this shit in which folks overlook her early on but is actually tops. her dive kick shinanigans and strong ex moves make her have akuma like vortex.

I put it like this....There is a whole lot untapped in the game....King was regarded as low tier and it was Balla's (mexican player lol) King that borderline ran thru Revelations the other day. backed by raiden and Kula still but almost each match started with King and it almost ocv'd each time. lack of matchup experience maybe?

and now that Vice has her glitches fixed she's crazy good imo. that grab of hers is kinda sick.

Iori isn't his KOF98 self but he is definitely a beast. His  pressure is right there with A rank. he has instant run up command grab and his hop attacks are always good. fast as hell.

K' is like Yang and Dante for me....I wanted to crank them but everyone on earth does so i stopped caring.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 17, 2011)

any idea how to make this run faster? i hav a 6 gb RAM quad core hp pc with high clock speed...how the fuck is this not running faster?!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 18, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> Hey, I been an K fan all the way since 99.



i know i know... there are a lot of K' fans even before XIII, i remember people raged when he got scrubbed for XII


Wu Fei said:


> I don't think half of u understand the concept of tiers.
> 
> Anyways K' and Raiden are the S tier
> 
> ...



good analysis.. i already knew about the bolded.. 



Wu Fei said:


> any idea how to make this run faster? i hav a 6 gb RAM quad core hp pc with high clock speed...how the fuck is this not running faster?!



no idea.. my friend's laptop has the same specs i do yet his game runs smooth.. 

too bad he's in london  

and tbh, thats why i hate PCs, you think you have a good enough PC to play some games, and its gets thrown back at ya..


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 18, 2011)

I tried to close every opened application on my laptop because sometimes that would make it run slow and still nothing.

I have a lot of games that run smoothly like Dead Space 1 and Crysis. 

I should play it on my PC but my roomie has it, we co-paid for it but since he uses it more than me, I let him took it.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 18, 2011)

@Wu Fei, that's weird. Maybe it's your graphics card. I don't know why, but the game is starting to run better on my laptop. Still not smooth, but at least it's playable now.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 18, 2011)

From the small test I just did, it seems to be running well on my PC.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 18, 2011)

^What are your specs? It's really weird. The game doesn't seem to work well on some computers, even though they're good custom builds. Good enough graphics card and at least 4gb ram. I'm not even gonna bother getting it to run smoothly on my laptop. I'll just wait for the console release. In the mean time I'll enjoy this game at my nephews. BTW Kim is beast in this game as well. QCB cancelled into F,F + A cancelled into QCB follow up with D, U + D>continue with QCB and D, U>Finish with Super, SDM or Neomax. Great combo and easy as well. I love his chain as well. Jump D>standing D (2hits)>standing C>follow up.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 19, 2011)

Win7 32bit
AMD Athlon 64 x2 Dual Core 5600+ (2.90 GHz)
3GB DDR2
ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT (256 MB)

My GPU is rather poo, but eh. Can't say how well it really runs, as I don't have my stick to test it with.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 19, 2011)

The game runs perfect on my setup from what I've seen. No lag or hiccups. Just need to get Xpadder or the other joypad config I have onto this pc so I can use my stick.

Game seems very fun but it's gonna take some getting used to for me as I haven't played KoF since back when arcades where everywhere. Got a friend at my arcade that can probably teach me a couple things. And yes.. he grew up in Mexico, go figure.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 19, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Win7 32bit
> AMD Athlon 64 x2 Dual Core 5600+ (2.90 GHz)
> 3GB DDR2
> ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT (256 MB)
> ...


Hmm pretty weird. My laptop has about the same specs and it won't run smoothly on it. Fuck it. Playing on keyboard isn't that fun anyways.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 19, 2011)

meh. i'll just wait. (its probably all of HP's preinstalled crap running.)

 My friends been on 2002UM on 360 lately so i'll just get owned there.

I like how they got character dialouges in english


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2011)

there's a PC at my work that i believe can run the game smoothly.. only downside is that i have to stay after work and still won't get overtime


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 19, 2011)

^Lol the things you won't do for KOF. 

Character dialouges are cool and all, but I prefer intro taunts, like they had in earlier KOF's.

Tiers:

SS; K & Raiden.

S; Kula, Elizabeth.

A; Kyo, Iori, Andy, Shen.

B; Everybody else. 

C; Mai, Terry, Clark, Goro. 

Do not feel bad though, even the low tiers can boss, they just need to work harder. They are not useless by any means.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 19, 2011)

So Mai is just fap material?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2011)

Terry low tier? i could've sworn that he was good enough..


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 20, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Hmm pretty weird. My laptop has about the same specs and it won't run smoothly on it. *Fuck it. Playing on keyboard isn't that fun anyways.*



Hmm, you can use your PS3 controller...I remember you said had a PS3 or made a thread about PSN. 

First get Motionjoy Dualshock 3 so it can detect your PS3 controller and then get Xpadder so you can use it on the game. 

And this game kinda lags out on me which doesn't allow me to play well. Oh well, I'll just keep playing either way.

And yeah Khris, I would at least thought Terry would be B, not inferior.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Jun 20, 2011)

KOF98 was perfect using a keyboard via GGPO.

However, KOF13 isn't, I can't execute hcf/b inputs and such.

Using a PS2 controller is better but still hard, it seems like you have to do a slower execution, it has an execution delay with this emulation =/


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 20, 2011)

From what I hear, it's similar to the BBCS1 arcade rip that came out for PC, where you have to do your inputs a lot slower.. so comboing, anti air DPs, etc that need to be executed fairly quickly don't work.. aka it's pretty unplayable.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2011)

so i guess its better to wait than break the game for yourself.. 

meh.. AE & Third Strike will do for now i guess..


----------



## Wicked (Jun 20, 2011)

Khris said:


> so i guess its better to wait than break the game for yourself..
> 
> meh.. *AE* & Third Strike will do for now i guess..



You want to buy SSFIV:AE? That's a waste of money do you really want to help out Crapcom? . Come on now we know they are full of shit and delay EVERYTHING  and underdeliver every product they release . Didn't you find out the trend with them?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 20, 2011)

^Ignored, but I'm guessing it's more of the usual crying and oral diarrhea.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> You want to buy SSFIV:AE? That's a waste of money do you really want to help out Crapcom? . Come on now we know they are full of shit and delay EVERYTHING  and underdeliver every product they release . Didn't you find out the trend with them?



you can go fight the good fight elsewhere.. 

my SFIV got lost and i gave my SSFIV to a friend.. getting AE is very convenient for me..  

but you never did consider that did you? 


negged 



Hangat?r said:


> ^Ignored, but I'm guessing it's more of the usual crying and oral diarrhea.



you guessed right


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm still trying to think of a team. I pretty much pick them exclusively for aesthetics, so I've got K' and Shen for now.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 20, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> Hmm, you can use your PS3 controller...I remember you said had a PS3 or made a thread about PSN.
> 
> First get Motionjoy Dualshock 3 so it can detect your PS3 controller and then get Xpadder so you can use it on the game.
> 
> ...


Really not a fan of the ps3 controller. I still haven't bought the neogeopad usb. I really need to get one before this gets released on the ps3. 

Thanks for the info though. I didn't even know you could hook up the ps3 controller to a PC. 


bbq sauce said:


> From what I hear, it's similar to the BBCS1 arcade rip that came out for PC, where you have to do your inputs a lot slower.. so comboing, anti air DPs, etc that need to be executed fairly quickly don't work.. aka it's pretty unplayable.


Yup true. But what's also has a big influence on execution is the lag. If you're not running the game smoothly, it won't register all your inputs. That's what I've noticed from playing at home and at my nephews. IMO this game has really easy inputs. Everything comes out fairly easy. Except for the HCB/F thing. That can be a little annoying at times.

@Hangatyr, Shenwoo is freaking beast once he goes into max mode. His drive cancels are really handy as well for doing good damage. Besides his QCF move is nice for mind games. Cancelling and grapping instead of hitting it. Good shit. 
I'm thinking about maining Takuma. I love his movelist in this game.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm gonna be shuffling

Leona
Kensou
Duo Lon
Vice
Terry
Kyo
Shen

Terry combos looks so gangsta in this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2011)

can't decide on a team until i actually play the game.. move-sets and tiers change almost all the time in KOF..


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 21, 2011)

lol I ran Vega in SF4, Guy in SSF4, Carl in BB, Remy in 3S...Tiers have never really been favorable for me lol. 

I'd go ham if Chris was in this game. I went hard with him, kensou, and shingo. im used to getting beat....i only get mad in SF4 tho cause people can play like pussies in it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2011)

i am non-competitive.. but if my opponent is a cocky smart-ass with rape face on, i take top tiers whether i like playing as them or not.. 

but usually i take those i like playing with..


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 22, 2011)

^This. I hate fighting pussies.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2011)

ROLL RAIDEN/K'/KULA TROLOLOLOL


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 29, 2011)

Billy Kane confirmed for console release


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2011)

so far so good.. now add in geese and rock to complete the team..


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 29, 2011)

Noo give us Yamazaki and Geese instead. Just imagine how awesome Yamazaki would look.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2011)

c'mon mang.. its rock


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm late to the party.  Is Kensou, joe, and robert confirmed for console.  I need my team 'you think i'm funny?'  Yes they are, then I'm ok!

*reading wiki*
I want specific intros in 2p mode.  I always enjoy kyo and iori matches.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 29, 2011)

Kensou, Joe and Robert were already in the game. 

@Khris, yeah I know. But he plays way too similar to other characters. I rather have Yamazaki who plays different.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 29, 2011)

I think this game will be slept on due to how massive of a failure the last KOF game was. It's a shame, since the tag formula in KOF is excellent.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah, they were wrong to release KOFXII. The system just wasn't any good. KOFXIII on the other hand is great imo. SNK should release a demo or something. To warm people up to the game. Cause I don't see a lot of newbies buying this game. IMO this game is way more fun than Turtle Fighter 4.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 30, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Kensou, Joe and Robert were already in the game.
> 
> @Khris, yeah I know. But he plays way too similar to other characters. I rather have Yamazaki who plays different.



we can have them both :33

would be nice to have two teams pek



Violent By Design said:


> I think this game will be slept on due to how massive of a failure the last KOF game was. It's a shame, since the tag formula in KOF is excellent.





Haohmaru said:


> Yeah, they were wrong to release KOFXII. The system just wasn't any good. KOFXIII on the other hand is great imo. SNK should release a demo or something. To warm people up to the game. Cause I don't see a lot of newbies buying this game. IMO this game is way more fun than Turtle Fighter 4.



agree.. SNK needs to market.. put in fan favorites.. put in as much modes as possible..

although i am enjoying AE.. i still can't keep my mind off this


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jun 30, 2011)

Hope they add Rock and Kim's Sons


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43q-iotoPwQ&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

looks epic


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 12, 2011)

Dat Terry fuckin Bogard. epic.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 29, 2011)

*Classic Iori. *


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 29, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> *Classic Iori. *



for real? 


*Spoiler*: __ 










fuck your street fighter, the king is back


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 29, 2011)

Yeah, it's DLC, but fucking getting it regardless. 

Like it's Classic Iori and those flames looks so sexy on HD.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 29, 2011)

i like how snk is putting it all in for this one.. i expect even more stuff.. i am on the verge of pre-fuckin-ordering


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 29, 2011)

I know this was posted already in the other thread but this is why I am pre-ordering it.


----------



## Esura (Jul 30, 2011)

Classic Iori?

MY HOLY FUCKING SHIT FUCK UGHHHHH!!!!

My body is ready. I hope they add a Classic Kyo.



This sounds like it would be the best KOF game to date. This sounds too perfect.....something is going to go wrong....I KNOW it. I bet netcode is going to be shit or something.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 30, 2011)

If netcode is shit, I'm bringing hell.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 30, 2011)

Netcode will be shit. I heard that only 2 people worked on it because everyone else was let go or fired from SNK.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh yeah, you're right.


----------



## Esura (Jul 30, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Netcode will be shit. I heard that only 2 people worked on it because everyone else was let go or fired from SNK.



What? Seriously? Damn this may be the last KOF game ever made.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 30, 2011)

Actually I don't give a damn about net code.
Vs Fighting should be played local.
That said, Classic Iori, Billy Kane and Base Saiki are a good addition to the game.
Buying day 1.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> Classic Iori?
> 
> MY HOLY FUCKING SHIT FUCK UGHHHHH!!!!
> 
> My body is ready. I hope they add a Classic Kyo.


as much as i lust over kyo and his other forms.. there's really no need.. move-sets are similar from what i heard.. but modern iori is just too different.. we needed the classic one.. maybe just a palette swap for kyo..

now geese on the other hand.. that would make things almost perfect..




> This sounds like it would be the best KOF game to date. This sounds too perfect.....something is going to go wrong....I KNOW it. I bet netcode is going to be shit or something.



has there really been a perfect netcode yet? i am not sure, cuz i live so far from everyone.. the best one so far was AE, and its still not perfect for me.. but just like *Yagami1211* said, fuck online... i am starting a community for this locally when it hits the stores.. KOF is surprisingly very popular here..(for some reason)...

regardless to say.. if the netcode is actually good, i will still play online.. 

for now though, lets just hope they add more stuff..


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 30, 2011)

I wish I was in Peru. I remember we gathered like 40 people and we played KoF at the arcades.

Here is more like, What's KoF?  MFW

I am getting this Day 1, but I'm saying that online is my only source of playing people who actually care.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 30, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> I wish I was in Peru. I remember we gathered like 40 people and we played KoF at the arcades.
> 
> Here is more like, What's KoF?  MFW
> 
> I am getting this Day 1, but I'm saying that online is my only source of playing people who actually care.



dont worry, if online is good enough.. i'll play you


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 30, 2011)

Haha, thanks. xD PSN, right? 

Hopefully I can convince some people in my College to get it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 30, 2011)

yeah PSN


----------



## Esura (Jul 30, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Actually I don't give a damn about net code.
> *Vs Fighting should be played local.*
> That said, Classic Iori, Billy Kane and Base Saiki are a good addition to the game.
> Buying day 1.


I disagree, considering that for a very large percentage of people in the US, thats not possible unless you are really into the scene and travel to arcades, or at least the very, very few that exists here. Also I JUST found out that I live in the same city as Arcade Legacy or some shit, and I still don't know if I want to go there. Online is just convenient and it given fighting games new life.



Khris said:


> as much as i lust over kyo and his other forms.. there's really no need.. move-sets are similar from what i heard.. but modern iori is just too different.. we needed the classic one.. maybe just a palette swap for kyo..
> 
> now geese on the other hand.. that would make things almost perfect..


Appearance wise I actually like newer Kyo than classic Kyo.




> has there really been a perfect netcode yet? i am not sure, cuz i live so far from everyone.. the best one so far was AE, and its still not perfect for me.. but just like *Yagami1211* said, fuck online... *i am starting a community for this locally when it hits the stores.. KOF is surprisingly very popular here..(for some reason)...*
> 
> regardless to say.. if the netcode is actually good, i will still play online..
> 
> for now though, lets just hope they add more stuff..



You lucky dog.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> Appearance wise I actually like newer Kyo than classic Kyo.








> You lucky dog.



not really.. we barely have any scenes here before.. and now we're in a political crisis.. i'll try my best though


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 30, 2011)

Agmaestro or Venom_Xtreme on psn.  Find me day 1 USA mofos.  I will take my whalloping like a champ.


----------



## Esura (Jul 30, 2011)

Khris said:


>



The fuck?



> not really.. we barely have any scenes here before.. and now we're in a political crisis.. i'll try my best though



Play hard, not soft. 

Do anyone got KOF 95 on PSN? I'll play someone later today (around 10PM EST US). I got GGPO but it has been acting funny for me lately. I got 98 on GGPO too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> The fuck?


 





> Play hard, not soft.
> 
> Do anyone got KOF 95 on PSN? I'll play someone later today (around 10PM EST US). I got GGPO but it has been acting funny for me lately. I got 98 on GGPO too.



YEAH 

not getting 95.. waiting for third strike..


----------



## Esura (Jul 30, 2011)

I just know I'm going to get owned in 3rd Strike. I cannot for the life of me parry right.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 30, 2011)

yeah me too :/

but i didn't play SF3 much.. i was more into the alpha series and KOF back then..


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 30, 2011)

Actually I know I'll play KOF XIII to death. My room mate is a KOF player.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 30, 2011)

I might get 3rd strike over 95.

But I will get my ass handed to me, for sure.


----------



## Esura (Jul 30, 2011)

Ok, I officially fucking suck at KOF 98.

Maybe I need to use my pad instead.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 30, 2011)

I got KoF Orochi Saga for Wii and I used my Tatsunoko vs. Capcom stick. 

It's not that difficult, you'll get used to it, really. ^^;;


----------



## Esura (Jul 30, 2011)

Its not the buttons, its moreso the stick itself. Its, a bit unresponsive. 

Like I was JUST play 98' right now on GGPO and I do a super jump forward. I move my stick down, then up/right in a fluid motion yet Yuri just jump straight up as though I moved the stick up. Everyone says the stick is sensitive and all but I seem to have to do exaggerated motions or ride the gate to do any fucking thing other than a DP or a QCF/B. I'm using a SFIV MadCatz SE.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 31, 2011)

Classic Iori back? Oh yes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2011)

is it me? or does he sound a bit sad and not confident


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2011)

posted in the fighting thread.. but here goes..

Classic Iori 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9Ew9Hmb6aI&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

0:34  its back bitches  

Billy Kane

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkxnOBd1OwE&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

needs more combo showing 
but luv his range so far

Maxima

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7pXcyrzDUg&feature=feedu_more[/YOUTUBE]

beastly


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 7, 2011)

Third Strike 

New fight stick bundle

TekkenXStreet Fighter

Now this, fighting games are sucking me dry.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm hoping that KOF XIII success would lead to future SNK games 

Mark of the Wolves 2 anyone?


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 7, 2011)

Khris said:


> Billy Kane
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkxnOBd1OwE&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


These are actually pretty old. They were posted when the new characters were announced at Dreamcancel or Shoryuken I think. There's also a video with some guy doing Billy Kane combo's. Pretty sick combo's, with his Kyoushuu hishou kon. In max mode just imagine the juggle possiblities.

Okay couldn't find the video I'm talking about, but there's 2 other small combo videos.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2011)

well i just saw them, so i posted


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 8, 2011)

Is it alright for me to fangasm to Classic Iori ? 
Ass are about to be kicked !


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 9, 2011)

More new characters revealed. Ex Kyo, Mr. Karate and a new character. 



Anyone know who this is. Doesn't look familiar to me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> More new characters revealed. Ex Kyo, *Mr. Karate *and a new character.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know who this is. Doesn't look familiar to me.




MY LIFE IS FUCKING COMPLETE 







Thank You SNK


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 9, 2011)

Lol duuude it's just Takuma with a mask on. I'm more curious about the new character. Ex Kyo is awesome as well.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2011)

I know they gave his move-set to Takuma.. so am hoping for a whole new character.. i don't want a clone..

ALSO,

.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 9, 2011)

Already pre-ordered. Cannot wait soon enough for Oct 2nd.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 9, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> More new characters revealed. Ex Kyo, Mr. Karate and a new character.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know who this is. Doesn't look familiar to me.



Maybe Oswald ?


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 9, 2011)

Hmm I don't think so. Haircut doesn't match and the character looks like someone waring a jersey.


----------



## Markness (Sep 11, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> I'm hoping that KOF XIII success would lead to future SNK games
> 
> Mark of the Wolves 2 anyone?



I hope so too, man. Lately, the only fighters I've been interested in are SNK fighters.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 25, 2011)

....uhh yeah KOF XIII gonna shit on erything else.

:utsonsombrero::

get hype


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 25, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> ....uhh yeah KOF XIII gonna shit on erything else.
> 
> :utsonsombrero::
> 
> get hype



You don't seems that much convinced.


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 25, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Beimaru is actually based off of Jean Pierre Polnareff from Jojo's Bizarre Adventure. Google him you'll see the similarities.



Yeah, I already know this.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 25, 2011)

So wait....Zoro is based on Polnareff!?!?!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 25, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> So wait....Zoro is based on Polnareff!?!?!



Come again ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 25, 2011)

just per-ordered 

this is gonna be fun till UMVC3 gets released


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 25, 2011)

Until UMvC3?  

KoFXIII will last me forever.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 25, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Come again ?


Benimaru who is based on Polnareff now has a skin design akin to zoro.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 25, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Benimaru who is based on Polnareff now has a skin design akin to zoro.



Well, this color edit is a Shout Out to Zoro, there's no doubt in my mind.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 25, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> Until UMvC3?
> 
> KoFXIII will last me forever.



don't get me wrong, i'll still play KoF.. but am trying to be really good in MVC3.. i will even brush MW3 after two weeks..


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 25, 2011)

how mashy is mvc3 compared to mvc2?  That's one of my biggest weaknesses in arcade fighters is mashing during a super.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 25, 2011)

My team


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 25, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> My team



Wait, where are Kyo and Yagami ?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 25, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Wait, where are Kyo and Yagami ?



Say what? 

nah that's my team for KOFXIII.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 25, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> Say what?
> 
> nah that's my team for KOFXIII.



So you're not playing Yagami and Kyo .

I don't have a main Team but I'll play K', Kyo, Yagami ( Both of them ), Ryo, Robert and Terry.
And maybe a little Elizabeth.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 25, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> So you're not playing Yagami and Kyo .
> 
> I don't have a main Team but I'll play K', Kyo, Yagami ( Both of them ), Ryo, Robert and Terry.
> And maybe a little Elizabeth.



That was my team in KOF 2002. K, Iori and Kyo. 

i might switch K and Iori a couple times thought.


----------



## Daedus (Sep 25, 2011)

Bring it on.


Also: How many are getting it for PS3 and how many are getting it for 360?  I want as many viable opponents as possible.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 25, 2011)

I will experiment with Mr. Karate, Mai, Kim, Kyo, Terry, King, and flames Iori to see what will my team be... 

its been so long since i played a KOF game that i need to explore again..


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 25, 2011)

Daedus said:


> Bring it on.
> 
> Also: How many are getting it for PS3 and how many are getting it for 360?  I want as many viable opponents as possible.



Im getting it for PS3.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 25, 2011)

Fuck, we got to wait another month.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 25, 2011)

yeah, i think i might buy RE4 to keep me busy till the 25th..


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 26, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> You don't seems that much convinced.


Oh i am. Its just that it seems like folks are gonna sleep on this again.



Daedus said:


> Bring it on.
> 
> 
> Also: How many are getting it for PS3 and how many are getting it for 360?  I want as many viable opponents as possible.



360


----------



## Markness (Sep 26, 2011)

I'll be getting it for PS3 but I won't be able to do online much because my connection is laggy.

I can't wait to use Takuma again. For one of my teams, him along with Terry and Yuri will be on it. They have good projectile power. For another team, I'll use Kim, King, and Athena. All three are good kickers.


----------



## Daedus (Sep 27, 2011)

Release delayed to Nov. 22.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 27, 2011)

Daedus said:


> Release delayed to Nov. 22.



I am glad and the trailer that confirmed that

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKZk8ULvlAQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 27, 2011)

That's still awefully close to MW3 release. Anyway I can't wait! I wonder if there's going to be any new characters.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 27, 2011)

Bumping this thread.

The game is out in the US/EUR in one month from now, I'm getting kinda interested since if I pre order it now I get some nice goodies with it, but could anyone please list me the game modes (with some detail) featured this time around? 

Thanks.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 27, 2011)

And the game is out Today in Japan, JOY !


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 27, 2011)

^You sure about that? Also doesn't really matter for 99% of us. I'm disappointed at the extra characters we're getting. I'm glad this saga is over with though. I wonder if we'll get a KOFIV


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 27, 2011)

we should have already gotten this a month ago anyways


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 3, 2011)

Billy, Saiki, Elisa, Mature, and original Iori are pretty good console exclusives. 

I can't wait fuck around with K'.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice little combo video by some dude at atlus


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 17, 2011)

Official unboxing video:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wr6awvdlICo[/YOUTUBE]

4 OST discs, full color manual.. I want this game so baaaaaad for my PS3 
Too bad I don't have anyone in my country who's going to buy this game


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 17, 2011)

Where do you live?


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 17, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Where do you live?



Israel.

Although I get good connections (most of the times) when I play with people from the UK/France/Germany especially, in various games.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 17, 2011)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Israel.



There there. atonback


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2011)

just got the game earlier today..


*Spoiler*: __ 












i feel very cool


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 17, 2011)

Who do you plan on maining Khris?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2011)

first of all, cancelling in this game is a fucking rush.. every time i max cancel my butthole cringes.. 



Sephiroth said:


> Who do you plan on maining Khris?



experimenting on terry, kim, kyo, and king for now.. but all the cast are pretty good..


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 17, 2011)

Luckily who I like is top tier, K', Kula, Iori, and Shen.


----------



## Esura (Nov 17, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Luckily who I like is top tier,* K', Kula*, *Iori*, and Shen.





I always loved using K', Kula, and Iori...well the Iori that uses fire! Finally another game where my favorite characters are top. 

Even though this thread is for KOFXIII...I'll post this here anywho...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdTL7v522u8&list=LLGNbAcl04r6GDYg5Xr5mgrQ&index=14&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 17, 2011)

Khris said:


> just got the game earlier today..
> 
> i feel very cool



I feel very jealous. Stop boosting with all them damn pictures


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 18, 2011)

I've never had a full team that I felt comfortable with, I always pick Iori because he's the one I feel most in sync with, I also like Clark.. but for the third guy I always pick someone else - Terry/O.Yoshiro/Kyo.

Khris: Did you check the online yet? it was one of the major complaints in KOF12, but they said they completely changed the netcode, so I'm interested to know how it goes now.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 18, 2011)

Anyone else happy for the first time Mai sounds good and not ear hurting annoying?


----------



## Esura (Nov 18, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Anyone else happy for the first time Mai sounds good and not ear hurting annoying?



Huh? Sounds the same to me. I never found Mai's voice annoying.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 18, 2011)

Khris man you soo lucky. 

How good is it? is it better than UMVC3?


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> Huh? Sounds the same to me. I never found Mai's voice annoying.



Trust me she doesn't sound the same, it was like SNK used the same sound clip for her since 94 or something before XIII.


----------



## Esura (Nov 18, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Trust me she doesn't sound the same, it was like SNK used the same sound clip for her since 94 or something before XIII.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2011)

Squall Leonhart said:


> I've never had a full team that I felt comfortable with, I always pick Iori because he's the one I feel most in sync with, I also like Clark.. but for the third guy I always pick someone else - Terry/O.Yoshiro/Kyo.
> 
> Khris: Did you check the online yet? it was one of the major complaints in KOF12, but they said they completely changed the netcode, so I'm interested to know how it goes now.



can't get any battles yet.. maybe the serves are closed? not sure..


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 21, 2011)

I'll prolly get my copy in the mail tomorrow. Can't wait to play it. Now I need to find a neogeo usb pad. I can't find it anywhere..


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 22, 2011)

It's out today, go buy my people.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 22, 2011)

I already did, waiting for it on the mail. =3


----------



## Esura (Nov 22, 2011)

Is it wrong for me to say as a SF fan that I like this much more than the entire SFIV series and 3rd Strike? Its that good. This is what KOFXII should of been. This might be my main fighter along with UMvC3 and AH3.

I'm totally going to rock Yuri. Don't even care if she sucks shit.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah, KoF was always better than SF.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 22, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> Yeah, KoF was always better than SF.




The game is definitely good, but that statement is just plain bullshit.  KofXII, Maximum Impact and NeoWave were all complete garbage.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 22, 2011)

Daedus said:


> The game is definitely good, but that statement is just plain bullshit.  KofXII, Maximum Impact and NeoWave were all complete garbage.



Street Fighter and Kof have all had their share of bad games. 

KOF XIII, 2002, 98 > Any Street Fighter


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't find it weird to like either more than the other.

I actually liked Maximum Impact 2.


----------



## Esura (Nov 22, 2011)

Fuck Saiki...fuck him to all hell. SNK boss syndrome in full force.

I'm never going to 100% Story mode.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 22, 2011)

Got the game earlier today but haven't had a chance to open it, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Esura (Nov 22, 2011)

Ok, I think I decided on a team!

Athena on point as battery!
Yuri...for some reason cause I like her and easy to use. 
Kula as anchor, cause she is a beast.

So yeah. AYK baby.


----------



## Markness (Nov 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> Is it wrong for me to say as a SF fan that I like this much more than the entire SFIV series and 3rd Strike? Its that good. This is what KOFXII should of been. This might be my main fighter along with UMvC3 and AH3.
> 
> I'm totally going to rock Yuri. Don't even care if she sucks shit.



I see nothing wrong with that. SNK did more innovations for the fighting scene than Capcom cares to admit because they want to pretend they did it first.  The creator of the original SF also joined SNK after he made it.

Yuri's a good character. Does she still have her butt smack taunt?

I was going to get XIII today but I was told there was a delayed shipping so I gotta wait until Friday. Damn! Oh well, atleast I'll have something to do that day!



Charcan said:


> Adelheid's absence was kinda baffling. Maybe he's growing a moustache before coming back.



Well, apparently Adel wants to follow his father's legacy. 



Yagami1211 said:


> I'LL CHISEL YOUR GRAVESTONE, SLEEP WELL! *cue music*
> Preticabol !



Don't mess with a purple haired Tom Selleck!


----------



## Esura (Nov 23, 2011)

I always hated the 632146 commands or the 2146 ones. Then again, I'm going to take my time on this one.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 23, 2011)

Just got my copy, yeah for full soundtrack and XI themes. 

I see you run team jailbait Esura(Name from KOF community even if Yuri is like 25 now).


----------



## Esura (Nov 23, 2011)

That team is called Team Jaibait? 

Holy shit I didn't know Athena/Yuri/Kula was some often used team. I just like these characters so I picked them. I like Mai too, but I didn't like her as much as Kula and Kula seems like an ok anchor so yeah...


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 23, 2011)

Wanna run some games later while we are both fresh?

Also anyone else I welcome to play.

PSN: Sanger_Zonvolt


----------



## Esura (Nov 23, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Wanna run some games later while we are both fresh?
> 
> Also anyone else I welcome to play.
> 
> PSN: Sanger_Zonvolt



I got a few hours before work, if you want to play now, sure.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> I got a few hours before work, if you want to play now, sure.



Ok, let me go to training mode for like 10 minutes, I never played this before even though I've been following tournies and know alot about it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 23, 2011)

This game blows me away, such eye candy, but solid everything really.

It still not as smooth as 98 UM (Nothing Is) in controls and frames, but huge step up from IX and XII.

Still getting the hang of the EX special cancels, I love their flexibility.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 23, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> This game blows me away, such eye candy, but solid everything really.
> 
> It still not as smooth as 98 UM (Nothing Is) in controls and frames, but huge step up from IX and XIII.
> 
> Still getting the hang of the EX special cancels, I love their flexibility.



How is online? I keep hearing different things about it


----------



## Esura (Nov 23, 2011)

Its odd. I played Sephiroth and this damn Synchronizing thing keeps popping up, then the games go smoothly.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 23, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> How is online? I keep hearing different things about it



Pretty good, it got better as me and Esura played more as well.

Input delay here and there, but no spikes and it stays consistent throughout.

I need alot of practice though.


----------



## Esura (Nov 23, 2011)

Noob my ass, I got raped. 

Had to slip my uniform and shit on so I had to cut the game short. I need more practice.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 23, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Pretty good, it got better as me and Esura played more as well.
> 
> Input delay here and there, but no spikes and it stays consistent throughout.
> 
> I need alot of practice though.



I see. Im getting my copy Friday or Saturday. Can't wait to play this.

My team awaits me



Changed Kim with Terry.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm running with Iori, Ash, K', and Leona for now.

Plan on picking up Shen, Kula, and Iori 98 later though.


----------



## Esura (Nov 23, 2011)

Is it a good idea to have an alt team for this? Like I like my current team, but I'm starting to like King as well.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 23, 2011)

If I had this game I'd probably have this team:


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> Is it a good idea to have an alt team for this? Like I like my current team, but I'm starting to like King as well.



If nothing else variety for variety's sake.

I forgot King was in this, I quite like her.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 23, 2011)

So far so good with K, I'm still a little rusty so I am currently in practice mode. 

As for the OST, they did great with the packaging


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 24, 2011)

Ffff K' slide cancel, I can't get it to come out without the kick amost every time, so annoying.

Anyone else have trouble with 214B  214B just slide in the mission? Never consistent for me, feels stiff.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 24, 2011)

you need to do the first 214B earlier than you think you can. I know in the old games motions and moves were stored for a few frames. The second 214B just comes down to timing.

This game will turn you into a training mode monster if you werent one before. I'm actually playing arcade and shit just to try to get used to all different jumps and pullin off combos mid match.

I'm scared to go online the way i am right now.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 24, 2011)

Esura said:


> Is it a good idea to have an alt team for this? Like I like my current team, but I'm starting to like King as well.



Doesn't hurt to have an alternate team for variety and to keep things interesting for yourself if you like other characters.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 24, 2011)

This game feels somewhat different, my Kula feels sloppy as hell, seriously. O_O I'm actually better with her but I feel like a fucking noob playing this game, lol. 

My Kyo is as it was, decent.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 24, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> you need to do the first 214B earlier than you think you can. I know in the old games motions and moves were stored for a few frames. The second 214B just comes down to timing.
> 
> This game will turn you into a training mode monster if you werent one before. I'm actually playing arcade and shit just to try to get used to all different jumps and pullin off combos mid match.
> 
> I'm scared to go online the way i am right now.



I think I'm having issues with the latency, since all moves have about a 2 frames of lag.

I don't like that from a design standpoint.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 25, 2011)

So I like the customization in this game, although in some cases it feels limited, I like how you can remove Yuri's pants. I told Esura about this.


----------



## Esura (Nov 25, 2011)

Can you like color edit panties on her? Would look really awkward otherwise.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 25, 2011)

Esura. You and I are alike for some reason, we both use Heart and we both are using Yuri and Kula.  And in other games, we seem to like the same characters...it's like you're my black-self. 

Anyyyyyways, And yes, you can color her entire leg to make it seem as she isn't wearing any pants and you can see her panties if you flipped it in the customization menu.


----------



## Jedah Dohma (Nov 25, 2011)

Finally got the game today. My bro was feeling generous or something. He was bored and bought himself a game too though. Now I'm stuck waiting... but it was free, and I like the OST.

K' and training mode seem far away. Patience.

Good to hear the online is running well for some. Hopefully it works okay for me, once I get to trying it out.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 26, 2011)

Been grinding combos for hours trying to level up, burnt out. @_@

Shit aint easy.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 26, 2011)

^Correction Poongko is the king of KOF.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 26, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> ^Correction Poongko is the king of KOF.



I had his SF4 Seth in mind when I said that


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 26, 2011)

Squall Leonhart said:


> I had his SF4 Seth in mind when I said that


Oh right he's the king of SF as well  Dude is a freaking beast


----------



## Esura (Nov 26, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> Esura. You and I are alike for some reason, we both use Heart and we both are using Yuri and Kula.  And in other games, we seem to like the same characters...it's like you're my black-self.
> 
> Anyyyyyways, And yes, you can color her entire leg to make it seem as she isn't wearing any pants and you can see her panties if you flipped it in the customization menu.




I'm surprised at the amount of people that do use Yuri though. I always liked Yuri since King of Fighter 99 (my first King of Fighter). Also, I liked the idea of being able to play as her on something as I had to save her in Art of Fighting. At the time when I played KOF 99 I did not know that there was an Art of Fighting 2 where she WAS playable.  Art of Fighting was my first SNK game ever so I tend to gravitate to characters on KOF that originated from that game, like King, Yuri and Ryo.

And I must go to color edit now.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 26, 2011)

You reminded me that Mr.Big and Geese aren't in this game. :sadfrog


----------



## Esura (Nov 26, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> You reminded me that Mr.Big and *Geese* aren't in this game. :sadfrog



GEEEEESEEE!!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDkImRonnic&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Swear to god, hate the fucker on KOF and Fatal Fury. That makes him good though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 26, 2011)

He is my favorite SNK character, best theme, can only hope the next game is a dream match. 

Iori 98 used to full potential.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 26, 2011)

I was surprised Mary was in the game (Story Mode) but not playable? What the fuck is that?


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 26, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> I was surprised Mary was in the game (Story Mode) but not playable? What the fuck is that?



So was Shingo, my brother was upset about that.


----------



## Esura (Nov 26, 2011)

If SNK doesn't go bankrupt or dissolved or some shit, I could see the next KOF being a REAL dream match (fuck you XII) since XIII is the end of the Ash Saga. 

Problem is....making dem sprites for characters not in it (like Mary, Geese, Goenitz, Shingo etc.). Major fucking undertaking right there. I literally see XIII being the last KOF ever if shit doesn't brighten up for SNK.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm surprised at the amount of people that do use Yuri though. I always liked Yuri since King of Fighter 99 (my first King of Fighter). Also, I liked the idea of being able to play as her on something as I had to save her in Art of Fighting. At the time when I played KOF 99 I did not know that there was an Art of Fighting 2 where she WAS playable.  Art of Fighting was my first SNK game ever so I tend to gravitate to characters on KOF that originated from that game, like King, Yuri and Ryo.
> 
> And I must go to color edit now.



Yeah, I had like two teams back in KoF99, and yeah, I did played Art of Fighting back then as well, I used to use Ryo and Yuri the most back then in that game.

One consisted of Iori, Kyo and K' and the other one consisted of Terry, Yuri and Athena.  

Right now I am forming a few teams though...Kula, K and Yuri, Terry, Athena and Kyo.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 26, 2011)

Shermie can finally return. 

Why do female grapplers only last one game?


----------



## Esura (Nov 26, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> Yeah, I had like two teams back in KoF99, and yeah, I did played Art of Fighting back then as well, I used to use Ryo and Yuri the most back then in that game.
> 
> One consisted of Iori, Kyo and K' and the other one consisted of Terry, Yuri and Athena.
> 
> Right now I am forming a few teams though...Kula, K and Yuri, Terry, Athena and Kyo.


Right now, I'm considering using King, Mai, and Mature as my alt team. See how that goes.


Sephiroth said:


> Shermie can finally return.
> 
> Why do female grapplers only last one game?



I have 98 UM and....she's hot. 'nough said. 

Vice counts as a grappler right? Shes been in quite a few games.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 26, 2011)

You know, hopefully they make more DLC characters like Iori 98. I wouldn't really mind paying for them considering this was a well made game.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 26, 2011)

Actually, I am thinking for forming a third team so I can use Iori as well, maybe Iori, Shen and X? I will see about that third character but first I am trying to improve my Kula. I'm struggling a lot. =S


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> Right now, I'm considering using King, Mai, and Mature as my alt team. See how that goes.
> 
> 
> I have 98 UM and....she's hot. 'nough said.
> ...



I never thought of her as a grappler, but she only appeared in 96 then died and reappeared in XIII in canon, I suppose she counts though, I use her in fact. 

Wasn't counting dream matches, where Shermie is as well.

Angel also just up and disappeared.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 26, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> Actually, I am thinking for forming a third team so I can use Iori as well, maybe Iori, Shen and X? I will see about that third character but first I am trying to improve my Kula. I'm struggling a lot. =S



We are all struggling my friend.


----------



## Esura (Nov 26, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> *I never thought of her as a grappler*, but she only appeared in 96 then died and reappeared in XIII in canon, I suppose she counts though, I use her in fact.
> 
> Wasn't counting dream matches, where Shermie is as well.
> 
> Angel also just up and disappeared.



 every single one of her move sets has her either grabbing an opponent with some Stretch Armstrong arms so she can command grab you, leap at you and slam at you, or drag your body through the ground. If that's not a grappler I don't know what is.

Who's Angel?


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> every single one of her move sets has her either grabbing an opponent with some Stretch Armstrong arms so she can command grab you, leap at you and slam at you, or drag your body through the ground. If that's not a grappler I don't know what is.
> 
> Who's Angel?



Considering her boobs, I'm surprised you don't know her.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 26, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> We are all struggling my friend.



We really need a training session then. I mean, CPU never cuts it and it's better to practice with humans.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> every single one of her move sets has her either grabbing an opponent with some Stretch Armstrong arms so she can command grab you, leap at you and slam at you, or drag your body through the ground. If that's not a grappler I don't know what is.


Always saw her more akin to Vega, her hop slam isn't a grab nor is her arm stretch, having a command grab and command super puts her on the line of hybrid though, but not a pure grappler.

For example Ash has had a command grab and command grab super, but he doesn't classify either.  


> Who's Angel?




From KOF 2001.

Can smell what Angel is cooking?


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 26, 2011)

Fuck the ps3 pad is so frustrating. I know the combo and I know the timing. But fucking execution.. RDP and DP are so annoying on the ps3 pad. I seriously rather have the x360 pad than the ps3 pad for fighting games.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 26, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Fuck the ps3 pad is so frustrating. I know the combo and I know the timing. But fucking execution.. RDP and DP are so annoying on the ps3 pad. I seriously rather have the x360 pad than the ps3 pad for fighting games.



I think it's exactly the opposite for me, I seem to be doing much better with the PS3 pad than my own Fightstick.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 26, 2011)

I finally got the game. Who wants to play some matches?


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 26, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> I finally got the game. Who wants to play some matches?



Sometime, what's your PSN? Add me; SalamanderKnight.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 26, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> Sometime, what's your PSN? Add me; SalamanderKnight.



EDIT: oops my bad. My PSN is Blood-Knight7


----------



## Esura (Nov 26, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Always saw her more akin to Vega, her hop slam isn't a grab nor is her arm stretch, having a command grab and command super puts her on the line of hybrid though, but not a pure grappler.
> 
> For example Ash has had a command grab and command grab super, but he doesn't classify either.
> 
> ...


Mature reminds me more of Vega than Mature personally. I'll explain why after I get off in aboooout....eight hours. 

sigh.....

Angel is hot btw.



Haohmaru said:


> Fuck the ps3 pad is so frustrating. I know the combo and I know the timing. But fucking execution.. RDP and DP are so annoying on the ps3 pad. *I seriously rather have the x360 pad than the ps3 pad for fighting games.*


The fuck? Seriously? The 360 pad is undeniably garbage. 


Kaitou said:


> I think it's exactly the opposite for me, I seem to be doing much better with the PS3 pad than my own Fightstick.


Same. My Fightstick is a paperweight right now and waste of money. Had mines for a year and...don't like it. Pads for life.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 26, 2011)

Yeah I don't know why, but for some reason I do DP's much better on a 360 pad. I hate doing DP's on a ps3 pad. Kyo's challenges are easy, but the dp lp to rdp lk is freaking annoying on a ps3 pad. Jump down c to jump down c takes some getting used to as well. Really loving the game so far. Mission mode FTW!


----------



## Esura (Nov 26, 2011)

Fuck this Mission mode. A lot of those combos are awkward as hell to do mid match and some characters got some 1 frame shit as the first Mission and shit. I made my own damn BnBs to use while I'm in noobdom. Tired of forum hounding shit too.

Haohmaru

Get this man.


Or if there is a Gamestop near you, they are 19.99 there. Buttons click like Sanwa buttons and the d-pad is pretty much a stick without a stick but pad friendly. It even clicks in the direction you go.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 26, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> EDIT: oops my bad. My PSN is Blood-Knight7



If you need any info, it's all on the dreamcancel wiki.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Fuck this Mission mode. A lot of those combos are awkward as hell to do mid match and some characters got some 1 frame shit as the first Mission and shit. I made my own damn BnBs to use while I'm in noobdom. Tired of forum hounding shit too.
> 
> Haohmaru
> 
> ...



I would get that but KoFXIII is the only game I'm struggling like a bitch with the Fightstick, so like I said, I been use my PS3pad. 

As for Shen, I'm getting better with him but it feels too noobish and my Yuri is getting a little better as well.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 27, 2011)

I can HD combo now!

Only with Shen right now, but it's a start.

Also why is he so swag and badass?


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 27, 2011)

So far I've been able to do pretty much every HD combo I've tried in Mission mode. Some were freaking annoying like Kyo's air qcb,hcf after dp lp drive cancel qcf hk. If I had a normal controller I would've been able to do that with my eyes close. Fucking ps3 d-pad is driving me nuts. How hard can it be to do a qcb, hcf to upright and lp? Freaking ps3 pad is making this much harder for me than necessary. But then again I don't really give a darn about that combo since I won't be doing that in versus battles.

Frame stuff in the first missions are easy dude. Besides if you're bad with timing, you can just button mash haha.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 27, 2011)

Why not use a stick?


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 27, 2011)

Because I don't have one  and sticks are expensive. I don't have the money to buy one right now. Besides I'm better on pads. A have limited experience on sticks. I've only played the real bout series on the neogeo cd with my neogeo stick. I used to play other games I have (KOF, Last Blade) on the neogeo Pad. I'm searching for the neogeo pad usb online. If I can find that I'll definitely get it. But for now I'm stuck with the ps3 pad..

I totally forgot about Shen. Gotta check him out as well. He got good damaging combo's and he can do mindtrickes with his special cancel.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 27, 2011)

Indeed then, I thought you were a stick user, I'm a pad player but can play stick as well.

I can do some of the HD combos in trial, but they are awkward and situational I can't pull them consistently, while Shen's the only useful one I've learned to actually pull in a match, didn't learn it from trials though. 

Long process learning 3+ characters. 

Claw Iori is so beyond my execution.


----------



## Esura (Nov 27, 2011)

Wait for Flame Iori.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 27, 2011)

I like claws though, he is a combo machine, using his command grab in combos is just so sick looking.

Why does everyone online have dial up? So many 1 bars.

Please tell me you're east coast Haohmaru.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 27, 2011)

Claw Iori trials are kinda tricky. I don't like claw Iori though. He's pretty good if you know how to play with him on the other hand. Anyway trials are just a way to give you insight on what characters are capable of. Best thing is to make a character your own. Use your own style of play so you're comfortable playing them. I'm still checking out characters to see who I'm gonna main.

Lol I'm more like Europe coast  I live in Holland. I have a good cable connection though.

Claw Iori combo's are so sneaky. His command grab is really easy (hcf instead of hcb,f). That's makes a huge difference from prior KoF's.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh Europe, well might work based on how great our connections want to behave.

Claw Iori's biggest issue I have is getting in, gonna keep working at it.


----------



## Esura (Nov 27, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I like claws though, he is a combo machine, using his command grab in combos is just so sick looking.
> 
> *Why does everyone online have dial up? So many 1 bars.
> *
> Please tell me you're east coast Haohmaru.


LOL

I'm Mid West, if that counts for anything. 


Haohmaru said:


> Claw Iori trials are kinda tricky. I don't like claw Iori though. He's pretty good if you know how to play with him on the other hand. Anyway trials are just a way to give you insight on what characters are capable of. Best thing is to make a character your own. Use your own style of play so you're comfortable playing them. I'm still checking out characters to see who I'm gonna main.
> 
> Lol I'm more like Europe coast  I live in Holland. I have a good cable connection though.
> 
> Claw Iori combo's are so sneaky. His command grab is really easy (hcf instead of hcb,f). That's makes a huge difference from prior KoF's.



I could not do Claw Iori's first mission. I thought these was BnBs when I first popped the game in and I was like...fuck that, that's damn near a one frame link, fuck Iori....until I found out Mission mode was shit in general.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah, that's why we have a good connection, though we never play.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 27, 2011)

How's his qcb lk. Is that punishable after blocking? Iori does have fast attacking specials. I don't know much about is moveset tbh. Priority wise and if they're punishable. I really need to check that out.

@Esura, I don't know if you've ever played SFIV, but chains in SF are definitely harder to execute imo. Even if your timing isn't the best in KoF. You can just keep pressing the button and it still comes out. That combo you mean is kinda annoying. I didn't find it too troublesome cause I'm used to crappy SFIV trials.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 27, 2011)

Only his EX qcb lk+sk is safe as far as I know.

Pretty much he is best just hyper hopping till he gets a hit.


----------



## Esura (Nov 27, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Yeah, that's why we have a good connection, though we never play.



I'll play you tomorfow. After 60 + of working....I finally get an off day. My body is ready.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 27, 2011)

Sephiroth & Esura are you on PSN? Send me you PSN's so I can add you guys. Maybe we can actually play together without too much lag.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'll play you tomorfow. After 60 + of working....I finally get an off day. My body is ready.



Sounds good.



			
				Haohmaru said:
			
		

> Sephiroth & Esura are you on PSN? Send me you PSN's so I can add you guys. Maybe we can actually play together without too much lag.



My PSN is Sanger_Zonvolt


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 27, 2011)

Aight I'll add you later today. I'm still tired of yesterdays nightshift. Maybe I'll get on tonight.


----------



## Esura (Nov 27, 2011)

PSN is Esura


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 27, 2011)

I heard even Marlin Pie was getting frustrated with the trials.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 27, 2011)

i believe it. shits are hard. some of em aren't even hard tho. some of them just last for fuckin ever.

any got their hops on point? I'm having trouble short jumping to the right. I'm playing on stick.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 27, 2011)

I can hop pretty well now, working on comboing from it now.

You have to delay the hit alot compared to older KOF and even the arcade version of XIII.

As for tips on hopping, I know the technique for pad, not sure if it helps on stick, but try doing 23698 for hyper hops.


----------



## Esura (Nov 27, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> How's his qcb lk. Is that punishable after blocking? Iori does have fast attacking specials. I don't know much about is moveset tbh. Priority wise and if they're punishable. I really need to check that out.
> 
> @Esura, I don't know if you've ever played SFIV, but *chains* in SF are definitely harder to execute imo. Even if your timing isn't the best in KoF. You can just keep pressing the button and it still comes out. That combo you mean is kinda annoying. I didn't find it too troublesome cause I'm used to crappy SFIV trials.


You mean links. One of the reasons I dropped SFIV after awhile is because I can't do links consistently at all. I prefer chains.




Sephiroth said:


> I heard even Marlin Pie was getting frustrated with the trials.


Marlin Pie? He plays KOF?



Wu Fei said:


> i believe it. shits are hard. some of em aren't even hard tho. some of them just last for fuckin ever.
> 
> any got their hops on point? I'm having trouble short jumping to the right. I'm playing on stick.


Hops? Whats that?


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> You mean links. One of the reasons I dropped SFIV after awhile is because I can't do links consistently at all. I prefer chains.


KOF is full of links however.



> Marlin Pie? He plays KOF?


Yep. 




> Hops? Whats that?



You have alot to learn my friend.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 27, 2011)

Esura, finish Arcade with Yuri and you'll get new colors. You can actually removed her headband. 


...and her panties.

WHAT THE FUCK? You can remove her bra too!!! O_o;;;; Jesus hell.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 27, 2011)

I preordered it for the multi-soundtrack, I don't even have a system to play it with right now. Haven't received it yet.

I love KOF music.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 27, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> Esura, finish Arcade with Yuri and you'll get new colors. You can actually removed her headband.
> 
> 
> ...and her panties.
> ...



Go to a number of characters and press select/back. You'll change characters a bit. Kyo will bring his school clothes back. Hell, Elizebeth will let her titties hangout.

I guess wit color edits you can make yuri go firecrotch...perv.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 27, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> Go to a number of characters and press select/back. You'll change characters a bit. Kyo will bring his school clothes back. Hell, Elizebeth will let her titties hangout.
> 
> I guess wit color edits you can make yuri go firecrotch...perv.



Too bad you can't actually remove some stuff though but you can adjust stuff to match her skin color.


----------



## Esura (Nov 28, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> KOF is full of links however.


Probably, but it doesn't seem as fundamental to KOF as SF. I can hit confirm with many characters without links.




> Yep.


Cool.




> You have alot to learn my friend.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> Probably, but it doesn't seem as fundamental to KOF as SF. I can hit confirm with many characters without links.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I think with hopping he means, db,uf the dash jump. You can do it low or high. It's not a normal shortjump. Anyone also find Kyo's jumping down hp x 2 annoying?


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 28, 2011)

Kyo in general is annoying to fight.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 28, 2011)

So I had a fight yesterday and I got woop by a Kim. =\ I really need to work a lot on this game, and his Kim wasn't even that good.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 28, 2011)

I may drop Claw Iori, but only because it's impossible to play him with even the slightest delay, because everything he does is reaction to what the opponent does and his combo window is small, just dead weight at this point till the game is patched.

Will reserve for offline play only, maybe pick up Kula or something.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 28, 2011)

Yeah, 98 Iori should be good for my team.  I was thinking of dropping him as well (claw) and maybe try to practice a lot with Shen considering I'm getting slightly better with him, he just feels like an easy way to try to get better in the game.


----------



## Esura (Nov 28, 2011)

I like my team. I had some growing pains when I fought Sephy though but I think I'm moving on up, to the east side, in a deluxe apartment in the sky, with my honeys. 

I rarely get lucky in a game where I can find characters like this day one that I just absolutely adore and enjoy playing as enough to try to take to the next level. And the characters I'm using don't have that many links...or at least the shit I'm doing off the SRK wiki don't. And hit confirming is so fucking easy compared to other fighters.

Fucking love this game. pek

Btw, I would like to express how much I actively dislike claw Iori with a passion. Fuck that, I want my 98' Flame Iori bitch. I want my Kyo, Iori, K team, and I'm not doing that shit with claw Iori. I do not blame you for dropping Sephiroth. I tried learning the bitch and.....man.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 28, 2011)

I want flames Iori as well, claws is cool, but regular Iori is still the best.

Once he is back I will have my XI team again.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 28, 2011)

@Esura: I know bro, Claw Iori totally just ruined my team but as you said, Yuri and Kula are doing the job for me so far. 

Also, Sephy, I sent you like 3 invites and you never replied. xD I sent them as soon as I saw you getting online. =P


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 28, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> @Esura: I know bro, Claw Iori totally just ruined my team but as you said, Yuri and Kula are doing the job for me so far.
> 
> Also, Sephy, I sent you like 3 invites and you never replied. xD I sent them as soon as I saw you getting online. =P



Sorry, was sleeping.

Left the ps3 on.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Esura (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey Sephiroth, I thought of a grand idea!

Did you record our matches? You should upload those! I wish I could record matches, but alas.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 30, 2011)

No I didn't save any replays, next time I will though.

It would actually be nice for seeing improvement over time.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> Hey Sephiroth, I thought of a grand idea!
> 
> Did you record our matches? You should upload those!* I wish I could record matches, but alas.*



Do it the ghetto way like Sephiroth. 

--

I haven't had time to record matches simply because I haven't had time to play the game at all. All I did was upload a quality test.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8D6FYMfpd0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Nov 30, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Do it the ghetto way like Sephiroth.
> 
> --
> 
> ...


Man I need to get me a camcorder then.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> Man I need to get me a camcorder then.



Should be pretty easy to find a good one for a good price around this time (Christmas and all).


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 30, 2011)

I've taken a liking to Saiki, he might be a good replacement.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 30, 2011)

Man some links are hard in this game. Athena's crouching lp to standing hk is pretty annoying. Some of the Terry missions are weird as well. Mission 9 I think where you juggle 2 times with the burning knuckle from left to right. I always manage to miss the 2nd juggle or I hit it so that crackshoot doesn't connect like it should. I gave up on that annoying combo. My thumb freaking hurts after 4 days of non stop KoF. Fuck the ps3 pad! I hate it.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 2, 2011)

Who can point me in the direction of KoF infos.

I know dick-all about this series, but, I kinda wanna learn the game. My friend brought it over, and it seemed pretty fun.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 2, 2011)

Actually I'm K'/Iori/Shen. 

Yeah there was lag, if may notice sometimes I was trying to hop but came out as jumps, I usually hop alot in fact.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 2, 2011)

> Regarding KOF XIII online playWe have been carefully monitoring dialogue and feedback regarding the online play in THE KING OF FIGHTERS XIII. While the general consensus is that KOF XIIIis one of if not the best entry in the series and that the netcode is noticeably improved over the previous iteration, we're saddened to hear that many of our fans are frustrated with their online experiences thus far. Just as it was in the months prior to the game's release, we will do everything within our influence to help developer SNK PLAYMORE test and continue to improve KOF XIII's network performance. To this end, the detailed feedback we've received is invaluable. We greatly appreciate the dedication of players who are diligently reporting their online experiences, and we sincerely thank the community for all of the passion and support it has offered us and THE KING OF FIGHTERS XIII





Hooray, my body is ready for the patch to fix up online play.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 2, 2011)

> we will do *everything within our influence *to help developer SNK PLAYMORE test and continue to improve KOF XIII's network performance.



And if Atlus' influence at SNKP is zero?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 2, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> And if Atlus' influence at SNKP is zero?



Then we are stuck with only a decent netcode instead of a great one like Arcana's.

Luckily XII got patched thrice to fix the netcode thanks to feedback, so we are pretty much guaranteed at least an attempt from SNKP.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 2, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Who can point me in the direction of KoF infos.
> 
> I know dick-all about this series, but, I kinda wanna learn the game. My friend brought it over, and it seemed pretty fun.







solid community all about KOF and SNK. guides, forums, etc.


a must watch for any1 new to KOF


this is actually hella good. SRK surprised me.

top players analyzing some higher level of play. will help quite a lot. they kinda chill with it tho so dont expect every single button press to be broken down.


im still trying to get better myself. The game is very fun imo. get used to the timing, combo flow, and movement. then just fight whomever a few times keeping in mind spacing. then just get a couple of sessions with very solid players to step ur game up.

the last thing u want to do is learn bad habits from people who do nothing but DP moves and bad rolls. DPs arent nearly as good as they are in Street Fighter.


----------



## Esura (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice, bbq got the game too.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 2, 2011)

not yet.

My friend has it, I just play when he comes over w/ it.

I won't be buying it until I finish all my Christmas shopping.

@Wu Fei.. thanks. I looked at dreamcancel a lil last night, was kind of disappointed that the character specific info is just a buncha singular, long, and jumbled threads, opposed to char specific sub forums.

The SRK wiki seemed relatively helpful though, and I'll peep the other sites later.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 2, 2011)

Yea im not sure y they keep it lik dat. Alot of good info but hard to weed out. Better for finding players n shit. 

Im taking a sudden liking to andy. So damn solid.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 2, 2011)

I haven't figured out any ins or outs much yet.. or who's good or not, but, I had a lot of fun with Kula.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 2, 2011)

Use the dreamcancel wiki.

Kula is very good also.


----------



## Esura (Dec 2, 2011)

I main Kula and I must say she is a joy to use, and she is by far the easiest character in the game to use imo too, even easier than Athena. She makes an awesome anchor.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 2, 2011)

She is indeed really an awesome character, I really should just put her back on my team, she was so good in XI.

I'm quickly realising I was never good with charge characters in Ash and Leona.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> I main Kula and I must say she is a joy to use, and she is by far the easiest character in the game to use imo too, even easier than Athena. She makes an awesome anchor.



I won't deny that Kula is easy to learn but I feel Yuri and Shen are easier for me. 

Kula is an amazing character though, I always used her on 2002 UM on Xbox, but fuck Xbox, they should port that game to PS3.


----------



## Daedus (Dec 2, 2011)

Just got the game.  Mixing it up Trial mode.  Focusing on Ryo, Clark and Joe.


----------



## Nidaime Mizukage (Dec 3, 2011)

*King of Fighters XIV - Dragon Spirit Story?*

Now that Ash's story is done, do you think the Dragon Spirit will be the next arc?

This would make Kensou or Bao the main character and the Psycho Soldiers the main team(aka Hero Team).

For those that are new to the KOF series, in King of Fighters '99 Kensou begins to lose his psycho power while a new member of the team Bao(a young boy) joins to be trained by Chin. In KOF 2000s ending for the Psycho Soldiers Kensou absorbs the dragon spirit from Bao which gains the attention of Ron. We see this confirmed in the Psycho Solders ending in KOF XI.

I see the teams being like this:

Hero Team / Psycho Soldiers:

Athena
Kensou
Bao

Fatal Fury Team:

Terry
Blue Mary
Joe

Outlaw Team:

Yamazaki
Billy
Oswald

Hizouku Team:

Luan
Chat
Sai

Women's Team:

King
Elisabeth
Vanessa

Kyokogen Team:

Ryo
Robert
Marco

NESTS Team:

K'
Maxima
Kula

Assassin Team:

Duo Lon
Eiji
Gato

Ikari Team:

Heidern
Leona
Whip

Shiranui Team:

Mai
Andy
Hokutomaru

Yagami Team:

Iori
Lin
Shen Woo

Kusanagi Team:

Kyo
Shingo
Saishu

Wrestling Team:

Daimon
Hinako
Ramon

Justice Team:

Kim
Tizoc
Seth

As you can see, I'd want to see lots of ninjas and drastic changes from the "Normal" teams.

The hardest team to come up with was the Women's Team. I know King is a staple and I wanted to keep Elisabeth because she's new - the hard part was finding a female that hasn't been on the female team yet; so I went with Vanessa.

If you have any suggestions for the teams or want to throw your own thoughts on the next storyline; I'm down for a fanfic debate. Let me know if any teams don't mesh as well. I know alot of people are going to be mad at the fact I took Ralf and Clark out - but I wanted to switch things up.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 3, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Actually I'm K'/Iori/Shen.
> 
> Yeah there was lag, if may notice sometimes I was trying to hop but came out as jumps, I usually hop alot in fact.


Hahaha awkward. Never jump on Takuma when his Neomax is full. At least I never do that when I'm playing my brother. He's freaking beast with Takuma and I always get hit with that hateful neomax of his. 

Anyone seen these combo videos by SNK developers themself. Next level shit I tell you. I'll definitely be training that Takuma combo. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLEs-Dv3ymY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqN4AsDzdL0[/YOUTUBE]

It's okay to be a little overwhelmed by these combo's lol. This guy(s) is a beast.

@Nidaime Mizukage, yeah I also think they'll be continuing with that. Can't wait. I'm glad this arc is done partly done with.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 3, 2011)

After going back to 98, I noticed it's fucking hard to hop in this game, where in 98 I hop just fine, either that or it's my ps3 controller.

Why you so godlike 98 UM? Needs to be released on PSN. 

Anyways, we still need to play Haoh, what was your psn again?


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 3, 2011)

Lol, we never played Seph. Can we play Sunday afternoon?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 4, 2011)

Nidaime Mizukage said:


> Now that Ash's story is done, do you think the Dragon Spirit will be the next arc?



That plot thread just kept getting longer and longer in the back burner didn't it? Igniz's lover is with Ron too and for some reason SNKP stated Rugal had a brother IIRC.

I'd like a dream match to upgrade many character models including Omega Rugal but I guess that'd be a nightmare for SNKP right now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 4, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Hahaha awkward. Never jump on Takuma when his Neomax is full. At least I never do that when I'm playing my brother. He's freaking beast with Takuma and I always get hit with that hateful neomax of his.
> 
> Anyone seen these combo videos by SNK developers themself. Next level shit I tell you. I'll definitely be training that Takuma combo.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLEs-Dv3ymY[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



That's a complete understatement.  Are they taking something that increases their arm movements and speed.

Joking aside, this seems like an interesting game to get.  It's been a while since I played a game from SNK.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 4, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> Lol, we never played Seph. Can we play Sunday afternoon?



Sounds good.


----------



## Nidaime Mizukage (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 4, 2011)

I missed it.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 4, 2011)

Good games, kakashi. There was so close matches where I could've won but I screwed up a lot. xD 

Your Shen is pretty good.


----------



## Esura (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm not really understanding the concept of throws in this game. My throws seem to whiff all the time and I can't really ever seem to counter one even when I know Seph is going to throw.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeah throws are weird in this one. I hate how you can't throw someone after you're down, if your opponent is attacking. In pretty much all fighting games it's possible. In KoF13 it's not.. grapplers are really hard to counter in this game. My bro grabs me a lot with Takuma and robert. It's just so damn fast and even when I know it's coming I can't seem to punch through it like in other KoF's. Takuma is master in this game. I love the art of fighting team as a whole though.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 6, 2011)

Art of Fighting team is on some bull lol. my god.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 6, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> Good games, kakashi. There was so close matches where I could've won but I screwed up a lot. xD
> 
> Your Shen is pretty good.



Thanks man. Both of us need more practice though.

Currently improving my other 2 characters(Terry, Kensou)


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2011)

Sephiroth, your Shen is my Achilles hill right now (and random Terrys lol). 

Thats like your best character in your team. Just shuts down all my advances. Almost feel like picking up Kyo as a counter.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 6, 2011)

> Thats like your best character in your team.


I feel the same way, I played him alot in XI.

Trying to work on getting my K' up there as well.


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm so slow at adopting to the nuances of KOF (I used to mash in 98 years ago). Mid match, I realized, I can fucking reflect shit with Athena. 

I really need to work on my Athena game, cause I feel the potential. I feel like dropping Yuri for Mai, King, or Kyo or something though. I spend way too much time on Kula though in training.

My hitconfirms need work too. I whiff a lot of them...and by whiff, I mean I dropped the combo after securing a hit confirm. 

I haven't bothered learning any hyper drive combos yet though, I'm trying to learn all the basics of my characters first.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 6, 2011)

Esura and Seph, we still gotta hit it up. xD 

I'll be willing to play after some BF3 matches with my friend.

@Kakashi: Yes, bro...I always screwed up with K', that's how you always got me. I need to practice a lot.


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2011)

Sure, although I don't think there are lobbies in this game...


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 6, 2011)

Alright, I can play now. You ready?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 6, 2011)

I'll play ya, one second.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 6, 2011)

Good matches, Esura....Although I lost them all, but I came close.


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> Good matches, Esura....Although I lost them all, but I came close.



Good game man. I must say, your Yuri is considerably better than mines. I lucked out against your Yuri pretty much.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Good game man. I must say, your Yuri is considerably better than mines. I lucked out against your Yuri pretty much.



Thanks man. Your Athena is pretty good, I just gotta learn how to dodge your attacks with her. And your Kula is certainly better than mine as well.


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> Thanks man. Your Athena is pretty good, I just gotta *learn how to dodge your attacks with her*. And your Kula is certainly better than mine as well.



Just so you know, you can roll through projectiles. Because of that, its dumb hard to zone people in this game.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Just so you know, you can roll through projectiles. Because of that, its dumb hard to zone people in this game.



Oh yeah, I knew that if you seemed me tried but sometimes I just failed to timed it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 6, 2011)

Good games Kaitou, shame about the lag.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah, it was a problem. Your K' and Shen are monsters, dude.


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2011)

Is it just me, or is online kind of meh for this game?


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah, it was lagging the fuck out with me and Kakashi, and when I moved to the left, it jumped instead. Online is the only faulty part of the game, other than that it's pretty much Ace.


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> Yeah, it was lagging the fuck out with me and Kakashi, and when I moved to the left, it jumped instead. Online is the only faulty part of the game, other than that it's pretty much Ace.



Agreed, although with online being my only source of playing people (no one I know locally plays KOF, or even knows what it is), and online being like it is, I might as well scrub it up indefinitely with you guys!

NF KOF Scrub party!


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 6, 2011)

The patch is coming guys.

I hope.


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2011)

I give up hope.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 6, 2011)

On the same boat, Esura. We just have to endure it. 

I hope for a patch as well.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 6, 2011)

One question to both of you, are you on wireless? Because that can add a ton of lag.


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2011)

Nope, I'm wired.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 6, 2011)

I recently went wired as ell because of adHoc. 

Also, Iori DLC was released today.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 6, 2011)

Ah ok, so nothing we can do about improving it then.

Also hooray for Iori returning to glory.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah, wired doesn't really make much of a difference with me. I really they'll patch online. Such a great game deserves good online. SNK are really stupid for not making the best online they can. Is Ex-Kyo out as well?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 6, 2011)

Nope not yet.


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2011)

I finished my Kula set finally!


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks good, reminds me that I need to practice her to be at K's side.


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2011)

I like K', but you two already use K' and I don't feel like doing a bunch of mirror matches.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 6, 2011)

Always the issue with cool characters, everybody wants to use them.


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2011)

KOF 99 was my first KOF game ever and I remember being shocked and amazed that Art of Fighting characters was in it and that K' was cooler than Kyo despite his Tears theme. I never managed to unlock Vanessa and Seth though. They had their pictures inside the PS1 jewel case and inside the manual but I could never select them. I thought I had to beat the game to unlock them, but I could never beat the game. Fuck Krizalid.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 6, 2011)

You had to actually unlock Vanessa and Seth in the PS1 version? I have KoF '94-'99 for the neogeo CDZ. Aside from cool new characters, '99 and '94 are my least favorite KoF's.


----------



## Nidaime Mizukage (Dec 7, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> You had to actually unlock Vanessa and Seth in the PS1 version? I have KoF '94-'99 for the neogeo CDZ. Aside from cool new characters, '99 and '94 are my least favorite KoF's.



My List In Order (Favorite to Least Favorite):

King of Fighters '01
King of Fighters '02
King of Fighters '98
King of Fighters XIII
King of Fighters XI
King of Fighters '00
King of Fighters '99
King of Fighters '96
King of Fighters '97
King of Fighters '03
King of Fighters XII
King of Fighters '95
King of Fighters '94


----------



## Esura (Dec 7, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> You had to actually unlock Vanessa and Seth in the PS1 version? I have KoF '94-'99 for the neogeo CDZ. Aside from cool new characters, '99 and '94 are my least favorite KoF's.



Yup, at least thats what I remember when I was nine years old. I wanted to play with Vanessa so bad....for reasons that should be blatantly obvious.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 7, 2011)

Nidaime Mizukage said:


> My List In Order (Favorite to Least Favorite):
> 
> King of Fighters '01
> King of Fighters '02
> ...


What a weird list 
KoF'98 is basically KoF'97 special. Also KoFXII aside from the awesome graphics is no where as awesomeas KoF'95. KoF'94 was meh though. 

If I had to make a list:
KoF98
KoFXIII
KoF97
KoFXI
KoF2002
KoF2000
KoF95
KoF2001
KoF96
KoF2003
KoF99
KoFXII
KoF94


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 7, 2011)

KoF98
KoFXIII
KoFXI
KoF2002 UM 
KoF97
KoF2000
KoF95
KoF2001
KoF96
KoF2003
KoF99
KoF94
KoFXII
For me, so somewhat similar to Hao.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 7, 2011)

Mines looks like this.

KoFXIII
KoF2002 UM 
KoF98
KoFXI
KoF2001
KoF97
KoF2003
KoF2000
KoF95
KoF96
KoF99
KoF94
KoFXII


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 7, 2011)

The seriously need to port KoF 1998 UM on PS3, Fuck Xbox.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 7, 2011)

Nothing beats 98.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 7, 2011)

SoCal woot woot. 

More importantly Alex Arcade represent.


----------



## Nidaime Mizukage (Dec 7, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> What a weird list
> KoF'98 is basically KoF'97 special. Also KoFXII aside from the awesome graphics is no where as awesomeas KoF'95. KoF'94 was meh though.



Characters and playability play a big factor for me... here's the reasoning behind each choice. I only choose the original KOF title, I don't count Ultimate Matches.

#1 - 2001, had one of the best systems. I enjoyed being able to adjust the team count and the HSDMs were out of countrol.

#2 - 2002, it's a dream match... basically '98 but with the NEST era characters(Angel, Ramon, Vanessa... aka all my favorites).

#3 - '98, the KOF that should be in everyone's top 3... no matter what.

#4 - XIII, great graphics and gameplay mechanics... superb game pushing the series for the new generation.

#5 - XI, as much as I did not like 2003 - XI made alot of improvements with the switch system and had some of the best teams/characters

#6 - 2000, best story in the series to me and best artwork as well... loved the cameo assists as well

#7 - '99, apart from the introduction of assists system, I loved this game for bringing us the de-powered Kensou and introducing K'

#8 - '96, The Boss Team ('nuff said)

#9 - '97, the lack of music really irritated me

#10 - '03, really hate this game... can't play it at all and enjoy it... some awesome characters in the game but hate the fighting system

#11 - XII, could've been so much better... it let me down so much

#12 - '95, going back to play this game takes alot out of me... not that fun, i'm sorry.

#13 - '94, I commend anyone who can still play the original competitively


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 8, 2011)

KoF'95 is where KoF started to get good imo. Fun combo's and characters. They improved on pretty much everything that was wrong with '94. I really loved KoF'95, but then again. I started with KoF'94. Only thing that was wrong with '95 was damage control and fast stuns. 
Everything after that was better. That's why I didn't get your choice.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## Esura (Dec 8, 2011)

Come again? Justin plays KOFXIII? Wow...he just be everywhere don't he?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 8, 2011)

> DEVELOPER ALREADY AT WORK ON NETCODE PATCH





<3 Atlus & SNKP


----------



## Esura (Dec 8, 2011)

Nice! **


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 8, 2011)

Esura said:


> Come again? Justin plays KOFXIII? Wow...he just be everywhere don't he?



KOF is actually his favorite series, just nobody plays it around him.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 8, 2011)

Good to hear.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 8, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> That's surprising since he barely knows any combo's. I'm not talking about 80%> combo's. Wong was barely doing any damage with his combo's. And the way he plays is so un-KoF like. Definitely not his kinda game imo.



I would chalk it up him playing so many games at once(UMvC3, MK9, SSF4AE), and trying to balance between them, he was dam good at XI though.

Just needs to work off that rust.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 8, 2011)

^Good pressure. Though his opponent was obviously not a good player.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 8, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> ^Good pressure. Though his opponent was obviously not a good player.



Nah, I don't know about him in XI specifically, but Keits is a really strong and known player.

Though yeah he probably wasn't on Dark Geese's, Justin's, or Mr.KOF's level at the time, as they are some of the top players in KOF in the US.

Keits is probably the best TvC player in US that I can think of.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 13, 2011)

Got everything I need down, now just need to practice it in real matches.


----------



## Esura (Dec 13, 2011)

I still can't do hcb x2 for the life of me, and it seems like every other character has half circles as DMs.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 13, 2011)

Just need to be quick and accurate.

Thinking of picking up some other characters now, maybe Terry and Mai. 

Nippon Ichi~


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 13, 2011)

Heard talk also that Leona is the worst character in the game, guess I'll drop her since she isn't worth investing in.

Shame because she is one of my favorites.


----------



## Esura (Dec 13, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Heard talk also that Leona is the worst character in the game, guess *I'll drop her since she isn't worth investing in*.
> 
> *Shame because she is one of my favorites.*



Unless you are participating in tournaments, it shouldn't matter if you enjoy using her.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 13, 2011)

The Demo is fun.. Playing it right now


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah, the demo has online enabled. I told my friends about it and got some involved, so it's nice I would have some people to play it with.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> Unless you are participating in tournaments, it shouldn't matter if you enjoy using her.



I will be participating in tournys actually.

Best to invest time into someone worth while instead like Kula, been there done that trying to struggle using bad characters.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 13, 2011)

Why would you even use Leona. She's bottomtier and she isn't fun to play with either. I started playing with Goro. He's so freaking cheap. Definitely high tier. His qcb lk to grab cancel is so fast. Loving it.


----------



## Markness (Dec 13, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> KoF'95 is where KoF started to get good imo. Fun combo's and characters. They improved on pretty much everything that was wrong with '94. I really loved KoF'95, but then again. I started with KoF'94. Only thing that was wrong with '95 was damage control and fast stuns.
> Everything after that was better. That's why I didn't get your choice.



KoF 94's aged poorly but it's still fun to go back to every now and then. Samurai Shodown II also took the spotlight from it but things changed in the following year.

I liked how XIII has a lot of cameos in most of the stages and cutscenes. It adds a lot of eye candy and shows that SNK still cares about their older characters.
I'm hoping they will be playable in the next game, whether it's a Dream Match or new story.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 14, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Why would you even use Leona. She's bottomtier and she isn't fun to play with either. I started playing with Goro. He's so freaking cheap. Definitely high tier. His qcb lk to grab cancel is so fast. Loving it.



I find her fun to play, love her neomax.

However indeed she is terrible, and I've had enough playing garbage tiers in the past.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 14, 2011)

How is Elisabeth? I like her design.. she got that conquistador swag.

I need good team mates for Kula. From what little I've gotten to play, she's def my bottom bitch.

Ugh. I need this holiday shit to be done so I can buy the damn game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 14, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> How is Elisabeth? I like her design.. she got that conquistador swag.



She is really good, she can basically get a super off any random hit from hitting someone trying to jump in.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 15, 2011)

I was getting blown up by a great Mai yesterday, we had some great games.

Makes me want to pick up Mai even more now.


----------



## Daedus (Dec 15, 2011)

Next DLC should be Rock Howard.  It just doesn't feel right to not have dat raging storm.

In other news: holy shit, Benimaru is easy as hell to use.  Does great meterless damage, too.  He might end up being my point.  So then, Benimaru to Joe(who I can use to both zone and translate meter to BIG damage), to Maxima.  I think my team's all set.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 15, 2011)

Benimaru would've been great if he didn't jump that crazy high. Doing short jump all the time is annoying on a ps3 pad.


----------



## Esura (Dec 15, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I was getting blown up by a great Mai yesterday, we had some great games.
> 
> Makes me want to pick up Mai even more now.



I seem to keep getting blow up by everyone. 

And yes, I got fucked by a Mai too. Might of been the same dude. 

But sorry I left early on you. Before I played you, I lost against multiple people like 10 times in a row and I was frustrated about time you played me, and no use playing frustrated you know. GG though, you are even better now than you were when we first played when the game came out.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 15, 2011)

Daedus said:


> Next DLC should be Rock Howard.  It just doesn't feel right to not have dat raging storm.
> 
> In other news: holy shit, Benimaru is easy as hell to use.  Does great meterless damage, too.  He might end up being my point.  So then, Benimaru to Joe(who I can use to both zone and translate meter to BIG damage), to Maxima.  I think my team's all set.



Rock can't be in cause he is still a kid.


----------



## Esura (Dec 15, 2011)

Anyone bought Flame Iori?

I can't be the only one!


----------



## Daedus (Dec 15, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Rock can't be in cause he is still a kid.



Then clearly we need GEESUH.



Esura said:


> Anyone bought Flame Iori?
> 
> I can't be the only one!



Yes, I bought him.  Not much to say.  Aside from his neomax he's pretty much copy pasted from '98.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 15, 2011)

Daedus said:


> Then clearly we need GEESUH.



Agreed.

I want it as 98 Geese as well, cause I'm too lazy to Deadly Rave manually.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 16, 2011)

^Haha so true.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 17, 2011)

King is a pain in the ass my god.


----------



## Esura (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh, I started learning King. 

Pretty easy to use and not too demanding in execution.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> Anyone bought Flame Iori?
> 
> I can't be the only one!



I'm going to soon. I know it's 5 bucks but got other stuff to take care of first. 

Also, I haven't played KoFXIII in a while except for the laggy as hell demo to play some friends. O_o;; 

I think I might play today and try to learn new characters that suit my playstyle, or I should work on my Kula some more.


----------



## Esura (Dec 17, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> I'm going to soon. I know it's 5 bucks but got other stuff to take care of first.
> 
> Also, I haven't played KoFXIII in a while except for the laggy as hell demo to play some friends. O_o;;
> 
> I think I might play today and try to learn new characters that suit my playstyle, or I should work on my Kula some more.



So far, Athena, Yuri, Kula, Mature, King, Mai and Kyo are the most interesting to me. I tried Leona but charge characters feel awkward in this game than others so I'm giving up on her. 

Its taking me a bit to consistently hitconfirm into Mai's hcf+b though.

EDIT: And let me use your Athena avatar!


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 17, 2011)

Yeah, I always been using Kyo. When I tried playing as Andy, it was a bit difficult because I haven't played as his seriously ever since Fatal Fury I think? 

Yeha, actually Leona feels very different than her 98 counterpart. Clark and Ralf are still Clark and Ralf for me, but they are not characters I would really like to use.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 18, 2011)

SCR KOF is up on levelup stream 2 now.


----------



## Esura (Dec 18, 2011)

Already watching it, like since it started.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 18, 2011)

What Esura said ^


----------



## MS81 (Dec 18, 2011)

what is SRC KOF?


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 18, 2011)

MS81 said:


> what is SRC KOF?



It was a livestream tournament.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 18, 2011)

Dat Saiki, so good.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 18, 2011)

So it looks like claws takes it home.


----------



## Daedus (Dec 18, 2011)

LDA B.A.L.A has the most epic Clark I have ever seen.  That last match was so hype.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 18, 2011)

Yeah watching his Clark go was awesome.


----------



## delirium (Dec 18, 2011)

Damn.. just watched SCRs KOF finals and shit was hype. I wasn't interested in this game at first but now I wanna get into it haha. How is online for this game? (PSN specifically).


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 18, 2011)

delirium said:


> Damn.. just watched SCRs KOF finals and shit was hype. I wasn't interested in this game at first but now I wanna get into it haha. How is online for this game? (PSN specifically).



Average is all I can say, SSF4 level.

Hopefully the patch improves that by alot though.


----------



## Daedus (Dec 24, 2011)

So, is it just me, or does Yuri have some nasty combo potential?

Also:  I lovingly refer to Yuri's main taunt as "The drugs wearing off".


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 28, 2011)

just got around to getting the game today. time to mexicano out on it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 28, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> just got around to getting the game today. time to mexicano out on it.



Woo I have some competition now. :33

We need to play after you get some practice in.


----------



## Esura (Dec 28, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> *Woo I have some competition now.* :33
> 
> We need to play after you get some practice in.



My feelings....

....hurt


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> My feelings....
> 
> ....hurt



I meant to put "some *more*~ competition."


----------



## Esura (Dec 28, 2011)

I got better with my Kula.

I think I'm actually pretty comfortable with KOF's system now. Still can't do a hcb/f x2 consistently at all though, which makes using Kula and Athena at their potential an issue.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 28, 2011)

The patch is suppose to bring new features to online also, maybe lobbies?


----------



## Esura (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes, need lobbies. Makes meeting up with other fuckers online easier.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 28, 2011)

Lobbies will be good, we need like a whole party.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 29, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Woo I have some competition now. :33
> 
> We need to play after you get some practice in.



Yeah, once I have a team solidified, I'll get at you.

Kyo/Kula/x so far.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 29, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Yeah, once I have a team solidified, I'll get at you.
> 
> Kyo/Kula/x so far.



How bout mixing it up with Duo Lon? He is really solid and interesting.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 29, 2011)

Duo Lon is one of those characters like Testament in GG. 

The shit they do is really cool IMO. But, I just can't get past how gay they are. ><


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Duo Lon is one of those characters like Testament in GG.
> 
> *The shit they do is really cool IMO. But, I just can't get past how gay they are.* ><



lmao

Well you can always go for King, Yuri, or K' for your other slot. Yuri has some sick combos.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 29, 2011)

Hurm.

I needs dem videos.. other than seldom a-cho footage, anybody know youtube accounts with GOOD KoF footage? that hopefully updates at least semi-frequently?


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Hurm.
> 
> I needs dem videos.. other than seldom a-cho footage, anybody know youtube accounts with GOOD KoF footage? that hopefully updates at least semi-frequently?



I've just been catching videos when they are posted on Dream Cancel or SRK front page.

I noticed SNK Playmore has been uploading a lot of high level play videos.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIVaPuhyCuA&list=LLGNbAcl04r6GDYg5Xr5mgrQ&index=1&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## delirium (Dec 30, 2011)

Finally got my hands on the game. Haven't been able to actually play it though 'cause my girl is hogging the TV lol

The first team I'm going to be trying out though is Billy/King/Leona. Gotta play that zoning/defensive game 

Looking forward o playing ya'll.


----------



## Daedus (Dec 30, 2011)

Ryo/Kensou/Clark thus far.  May swap out Clark for Ralf when I learn his big damage meter dumps.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 30, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Duo Lon is one of those characters like Testament in GG.
> 
> The shit they do is really cool IMO. But, I just can't get past how gay they are. ><



How about Kim? He is full of swagger.


----------



## Kishido (Jan 2, 2012)

Most underrated game... Seriously it is awesome


----------



## pussyking (Jan 2, 2012)

yeah its the most fun fighting game to play online right now. definitely more fun to play online than MVC3.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 2, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> How about Kim? He is full of swagger.



Currently running Kensou/Kula/Kyo

Might switch out Kensou, put Kyo in front, and put Shen in the back, donno yet. Kula is currently my best char though, so she might be better suited as my anchor. shrugs


----------



## Wicked (Jan 2, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Most underrated game... Seriously it is awesome



Yes from the demo alone it's fun. Saying the game is more fun than UMVC3 is a bit bold. Then again the game doesn't have as many characters as MVC2 so you could be right hah.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 2, 2012)

Esura said:


> I've just been catching videos when they are posted on Dream Cancel or SRK front page.
> 
> I noticed SNK Playmore has been uploading a lot of high level play videos.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIVaPuhyCuA&list=LLGNbAcl04r6GDYg5Xr5mgrQ&index=1&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]



That video was dope.

And I lol'd how he made Raiden look like Spopovich.


----------



## Kishido (Jan 3, 2012)

Nature Breeze said:


> Yes from the demo alone it's fun. Saying the game is more fun than UMVC3 is a bit bold. Then again the game doesn't have as many characters as MVC2 so you could be right hah.



No it isn't?

UMVC3 isn't fun that much in my eyes and most of the roster sucks


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 3, 2012)

UMvC3 has the ability to be fun. But overall still new era Capcom aka my baby brother can roll the dice and accidentally win with random shit... I don't even have a brother.

KoF on the other hand - no bs comeback factor, no high reward / minimum effort mix ups that lead into full kills, no easy-mode execution, no auto-correct specials/supers or 10 frame reversal windows.. 

The winner seems to generally be the smarter, more fundamentally sound player. Like fighting games should be.


----------



## Kishido (Jan 3, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> UMvC3 has the ability to be fun. But overall still new era Capcom aka my baby brother can roll the dice and accidentally win with random shit... I don't even have a brother.
> 
> KoF on the other hand - no bs comeback factor, no high reward / minimum effort mix ups that lead into full kills, no easy-mode execution, no auto-correct specials/supers or 10 frame reversal windows..
> 
> The winner seems to generally be the smarter, more fundamentally sound player. Like fighting games should be.



And then IGN comes over and gives KOF a lower score with this for example
_
Sound
Cheesy rock songs line out the game?s soundtrack, and the sound effects are done well. The lack of voices during the cutscenes is pretty weird._

Seriously WTF is this shit? In Marvel you are praising this cheesy music

_Presentation
King of Fighters XIII adds in some new modes, including a story mode. However, the story itself leaves a lot to be desired, being convoluted and generally tough to follow._

Hello? First there are more modes and a far better tutorial + it has a story... But hey the name isn't Marvel vs Capcom, where some stupid endings are enough and a stupid side mode is enough

_Lasting Appeal
The story mode is pretty short and won?t hold your attention for too long, and the online multiplayer has more input lag than it should._

See above and the rest is shit? Far more modes and everything but yeah UMVC is the better package.

Seriously... This is one of the reasons people think it is worse than let me say the half assed UMVC (And I love my SF and Marvel vs Capcom 2)


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 3, 2012)

I like how they focus more on story mode than the core gameplay. But that's usually what dumbfuck game reviewers do. So its not news to me.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jan 3, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> I like how they focus more on story mode than the core gameplay. But that's usually what dumbfuck game reviewers do. So its not news to me.



When it comes to Fighting games gameplay is all that it matters. 

Although the IGN review isn't as bad as this one


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 3, 2012)

^you have the best name on NF.. rofl

Is it coincidence, or do you know the old joke that all black people who played GG played Sol? either way, your name is awesome lolol

On the topic of FG reviews, there will never be a good review for fighting games, game reviewers aren't reviewing the games for "us". They are reviewing the games for your standard guy who just picks it up and tries to play it. They don't fully understand the games, so they don't grasp the depth, or technicality of the games.. they only see the surface, so at surface level, just about any 2D fighter will seem terrible to your average, every day gamer.

Which is why new capcom is getting all the praise, because it's actually made for the everyday, average gamer. The downside being, beneath all the pretty visuals, they're making every day, average games.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 3, 2012)

Sound
*Cheesy* rock songs line out the game’s soundtrack, and the sound effects are done well. The lack of voices during the cutscenes is pretty weird.

How the fuck is the soundtrack cheesy?
too much KOF hate.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jan 3, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> ^you have the best name on NF.. rofl
> 
> Is it coincidence, or do you know the old joke that all black people who played GG played Sol? either way, your name is awesome lolol
> 
> ...



I main Sol and I'm a Black guy 

I agree with you. If your a non fighting game fan and you pick up a fighting game  You do the following 

1- Play the story 
2- Play Arcade mode 
3- Play Online for 2 weeks
4- get bored of the game because they don't know how to play 
5- Trade in the game 
6- Continues to play COD

Its sad that unique fighters such as KOF and Blazblue gets such low prasie yet you have generic FPS that get so much praise. 

Versus, Training, Tutorial(Depending on the fighter), and Online is all a fighting game needs. I don't like MVC3 its wrong to hate the game cause it lacks story.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 4, 2012)

Well, finally got some playtime in on Monday at a friend's house.  Ran K'/Elizabeth/Shen for about 13 matches.  Loving Shen; easily my favorite character in the game, both design and gameplay-wise.  I mean, how can he lose?  He's got a bionic arm (Still lost btw T_T).  I think I'mma pick this up with some of that Christmas money, and put some time in, since I now know people around here play it (I am not a fan of playing games alone, or online).


----------



## Kishido (Jan 4, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> Sound
> *Cheesy* rock songs line out the game?s soundtrack, and the sound effects are done well. The lack of voices during the cutscenes is pretty weird.
> 
> How the fuck is the soundtrack cheesy?
> too much KOF hate.



Yeah it isn't perfect... But seriously... In Marvel vs Capcom we have some "endings" without voice acting as well and no story... But the reviewers try to say it here as negative? And just because they are too dumb to follow a simple *fighting game story*, they give it minus points?

It is as shit as saying witht he music and the lasting appeal, even if it has far more modes than let me say the button smasher names UMVC3


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 4, 2012)

UMVC3 is fun, but KOF is real honest fighting.


----------



## Kishido (Jan 4, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> UMVC3 is fun, but KOF is real honest fighting.



MVC2 was fun will all the great chracters... But not this one... Dunno why I still play it from time to time but it hasn't the vibe


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 4, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Yeah it isn't perfect... But seriously... In Marvel vs Capcom we have some "endings" without voice acting as well and no story... But the reviewers try to say it here as negative? And just because they are too dumb to follow a simple *fighting game story*, they give it minus points?
> 
> It is as shit as saying witht he music and the lasting appeal, even if it has far more modes than let me say the button smasher names UMVC3



It's IGN.

Did you read Ultimate Storm 2's review? That shit was stupid. It basically lost points because you actually had to unlock characters. Something that has been done on Anime games since forever. 

Really, IGN hates on everything that isn't COD or mainstream.


----------



## Kishido (Jan 5, 2012)

True that... Long time ago you could trust in IGN. Now they suck balls.

Like that:
OMG there is Wolverine in a fighting game. Awesome bro give it a 8,5... But it has no story... Well fuck it... It's motherfucking Wolverine

Well KOF is OK but we know shit about that and the charcters and even if better fighting, story and mode wise... We give it a 7


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 5, 2012)

Yoooooooo, Andy has a Goku and Piccolo color scheme?

So interested in picking up this game now.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 5, 2012)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Yoooooooo, Andy has a Goku and Piccolo color scheme?
> 
> So interested in picking up this game now.



He totally does.

Also do it, so we can play.


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

Mr Karate is out today? The fuck what?


----------



## Kishido (Jan 21, 2012)

BTW what are your damn teams bros


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jan 21, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> BTW what are your damn teams bros


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 21, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> And then *IGN* comes over and gives KOF a lower score with this for example
> _
> Sound
> Cheesy rock songs line out the game?s soundtrack, and the sound effects are done well. The lack of voices during the cutscenes is pretty weird._
> ...



I found your problem.



Sol_Blackguy said:


> I main Sol and I'm a Black guy
> 
> I agree with you. If your a non fighting game fan and you pick up a fighting game  You do the following
> 
> ...



I don't mind if a game has a story. Especially if it's a game like KoF, Guilty Gear, BlazBlue or Melty Blood. Though 9/10 I'm heading straight to arcade mode. Or survival to test my luck. Thank god KoFXIII doesn't suck balls on controls and it's actually flexible. Haven't had that since Melty Blood.



KiShiDo said:


> BTW what are your damn teams bros



Kim, King, Robert Garcia


----------



## Kishido (Jan 22, 2012)

Some nice ones... Still searching for a team. K' is a given and Robert probably as well... But I have no clue who my 3rd one will be


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Some nice ones... Still searching for a team. K' is a given and Robert probably as well... But I have no clue who my 3rd one will be



Use Kula D.


----------



## Kishido (Jan 22, 2012)

No thank you


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2012)

You missing out. Athena, Yuri, and Kula is the triple threat.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 22, 2012)

I need to improve my Kula still. 

I been pwning bitches with Yuri, although I always lose the battle in the end. I really do suck at this game. xD


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2012)

Kaitou, don't feel bad. I can steamroll someone's first two characters with just Athena then their last character just absolutely murders my entire team. Even the dude I played one time was wondering how the fuck I keep letting him comeback like that.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 22, 2012)

I guess you need to improve your game with your other characters, unless you're are talking about the same person and not all your fights. 

I'm on a similar situation, bro. I always bring down my opponent's two characters when I'm with Yuri but I get my ass kicked due to health. So I would need to improve my K and Kula, and Kyo too.


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> I guess you need to improve your game with your other characters, unless you're are talking about the same person and not all your fights.
> 
> I'm on a similar situation, bro. I always bring down my opponent's two characters when I'm with Yuri but I get my ass kicked due to health. So I would need to improve my K and Kula, and Kyo too.



I'm actually better with Kula than Athena but its just something about facing last characters that fucks me up. Maybe I get too aggressive or cocky or I probably let my guard down or something.

Sometimes my Athena and Yuri gets wiped out with their first character but then I make it to their last character with just Kula alone. I think that's because they probably don't know how to take her than any type of skill though.

I feel like I have more issues using Yuri than the others though.


----------



## Kishido (Jan 22, 2012)

I know what you mean. From time to time I feel to save as well and than BAAAM I've lost after letting my guard down


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeha, that happens to me as well. You just get over excited and you let your guard down. 

As for Yuri, well you see me play with her, while I can obviously improve, I don't struggle.


----------



## Kishido (Jan 23, 2012)

Same for me with K... Still not sure for the other spots. But with K' I'm pretty good while not a monster


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 23, 2012)

KiShiDo, did you share your PSN in here? We should have a few spars, bro.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 23, 2012)

Kensou, EX Kyo, Andy.

I whip out Duo Lon and Benimaru when im effin around.


----------



## Kishido (Jan 24, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> KiShiDo, did you share your PSN in here? We should have a few spars, bro.



Maybe when I found my team first. OK?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 24, 2012)

Wu Fei said:


> Kensou, EX Kyo, Andy.
> 
> I whip out Duo Lon and Benimaru when im effin around.



lol every KoF discussion when I scroll past Andy's name I think people are talking to me @_@

Liking Kensou/Kula/Kyo as a team.

Kensou up front because he's good with out meter and builds meter well. He can burn bars if I feel like it would give me a comfortable lead.. (IE burn some bar on cmd grab super if I'm already up a char), Kula in the middle because she's my best char and because she appreciates the meter I get from Kensou.. Kyo in the back because he's overall solid with and without meter, so if I feel the need for some meter-dump combos with Kula, and end up losing her, Kyo can still do the job, and if something goes horribly wrong, Kyo gets left with extra meter to help mount a run-back.


----------



## Markness (Feb 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> Mr Karate is out today? The fuck what?



Woah, Mr. Karate in KoF XIII?!? He was a bastard in AoF but I liked playing as him in SvC Chaos. I can't believe I missed hearing about him here but I guess that's bound to happen when you play Disgaea though that's a much better alternative than CoD or any other crappy modern FPS game (Aliens: Colonial Marines looks interesting, though.)



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I don't mind if a game has a story. Especially if it's a game like KoF, Guilty Gear, BlazBlue or Melty Blood. Though 9/10 I'm heading straight to arcade mode. Or survival to test my luck. Thank god KoFXIII doesn't suck balls on controls and it's actually flexible. Haven't had that since Melty Blood.



Same here. Of course, you won't get something super deep like an RPG but adding a little more cutscenes doesn't hurt. It breaks the monotony of just seeing the characters beating the snot out of eachother.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 10, 2012)

How's online play for this game?

I just borrowed this game from my friend and plan to hit up training mode tomorrow for it. Gonna play Kensou/Andy/???. Haven't decided my third character yet. Interested in Shen, Kim, and Yuri though.

Any basic option selects in this game?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 10, 2012)

If you're online make sure to only play people on the same coast.


----------

